# Rogers Blows It.



## NBiBooker

Rogers Launches Flexible Price Packages for Apple iPhone 3G

Starting at $60 for voice and data combined

TORONTO, June 27 /CNW/ - Rogers Wireless, Canada's largest wireless
carrier with Canada's fastest wireless network, today announced a variety of
voice and data pricing plans for the much-anticipated Apple(R) iPhone 3G set
to hit stores on Friday, July 11. With monthly plans starting at $60 for voice
and data combined, Rogers offers a wide selection of high value price packages
to meet the needs of Canadian iPhone aficionados. All price plans require a
three-year contract.
iPhone 3G combines all the revolutionary features of iPhone with 3G
networking that is twice as fast(*) as the first generation iPhone, built-in GPS
for expanded location based mobile services, and iPhone 2.0 software which
includes support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync and runs the hundreds of
third party applications already built with the recently released iPhone SDK.
"As Canada's leading wireless carrier, Rogers is thrilled to not only
bring the iPhone 3G to Canada but to make it affordable and accessible to as
many customers as possible," says John Boynton, SVP and Chief Marketing
Officer, Rogers Wireless. "We've designed a pricing structure that offers
affordable, flexible voice and data packages so Canadians can truly unleash
their iPhone 3G experience on Canada's fastest wireless network."

<<
iPhone 3G Price Plans at Rogers Wireless
----------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent Incoming
Text Text Visual
Price Voice Data Messages messages Voicemail
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
$60 / 150 minutes + unlimited 400 MB 75 Unlimited Unlimited
month Evening and Weekend
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
$75 / 300 minutes + unlimited 750 MB 100 Unlimited Unlimited
month Evening and Weekend
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
$100 / 600 minutes + unlimited 1 GB 200 Unlimited Unlimited
month Evening and Weekend
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
$115 / 800 minutes + unlimited 2 GB 300 Unlimited Unlimited
month Evening and Weekend
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Data Usage - What You Get
-------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Monthly
Data Usage Online Applications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
400 MB up to 200,000 text emails or 3,100 web pages or 1,360 photo
attachments
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
750 MB up to 380,000 text emails or 5,900 web pages or 2,560 photo
attachments
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 GB up to 524,000 text emails or 8,000 web pages or 3,500 photo
attachments
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
2 GB up to 1,048,000 text emails or 16,000 web pages or 7,000
photo attachments
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pricing includes unlimited Wi-Fi access at all Rogers and Fido Hotspots.
Rogers Wireless will also offer two voice value packs for popular wireless
features: a $15 monthly value pack including Caller ID, Who Called, Caller
Ring Trax, 2,500 Sent Text Messages and 2,500 Call Forwarding Minutes; and a
$20 monthly value pack including Caller ID, Who Called, Caller Ring Trax,
10,000 Sent Text Messages and 6:00 p.m. Early Evening Calling and 2,500 Call
Forwarding Minutes.
Additional information on launch day activities will be coming soon.

(*) Based on 3G and EDGE testing. Actual speeds may vary due to a variety
of factors.
>>

About Rogers Wireless
---------------------
Rogers Wireless provides wireless voice and data communications services
across Canada to more than 7.4 million customers under both the Rogers
Wireless and Fido brands. Operating Canada's fastest data and most reliable
voice network with the clearest reception and fewest dropped calls, Rogers
Wireless is Canada's only carrier operating on the global standard GSM and
highly advanced HSPA technology platforms. In addition to providing seamless
roaming in more than 200 countries/areas with its GSM based services, Rogers
Wireless also provides wireless broadband services across Canada utilizing its
2.5GHz fixed wireless spectrum. Rogers Wireless is a subsidiary of Rogers
Communications Inc. (TSX: RCI; NYSE: RCI), a diversified Canadian
communications and media company. For further information, please visit
Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone.


----------



## NBiBooker

With those prices, I will not be getting an iPhone. Look's like it's an iPod Touch for me.


----------



## Mamma

I wont believe it till it's on their site.


----------



## BobF4321

Caller ID is an option? This is so 20th century mentality...
Anyway, I suppose the iPhone address book lookup on incoming calls will reduce the need for it.... or will it? With no Caller ID option will the phone still get the incoming number?


----------



## harrisjr

$60 is a bit high considering I don't use my phone a lot. What really blows is that data is mandatory. Looks like I'll either be buying a touch or a 1.0 iPhone. Anyone selling one cheap?


----------



## zmttoxics

I pay 50 as it is for 100 minutes plus a MEG data. So the 60 for 150 plus 400 megs seems nice to me.  I still plan on getting one.


----------



## harrisjr

Mamma said:


> I wont believe it till it's on their site.


It is on their site:

Rogers.com - Investor Relations


----------



## mrhud

Mamma said:


> I wont believe it till it's on their site.


I`m with you.


----------



## JumboJones

harrisjr said:


> It is on their site:
> 
> Rogers.com - Investor Relations


Wooooo! :lmao:


----------



## psxp

what time does robber's evening start? 9pm? 

<shakes head>


----------



## mrhud

JumboJones said:


> Wooooo! :lmao:


What if I have a BBerry on Rogers with Voice and Data. Could I not just get the iPhone and then switch out the SIM Cards?


----------



## SonicBlue82

harrisjr said:


> $60 is a bit high considering I don't use my phone a lot. What really blows is that data is mandatory. Looks like I'll either be buying a touch or a 1.0 iPhone. Anyone selling one cheap?


Yeah, but even though they have these packages that include voice and data, could one not pay the $100 DECF and just opt for a voice plan and use wifi? I'm sure at first when you purchase and activate the iPhone you will have to choose one of those plans ... but what's to stop anyone from calling up afterwards and saying 'I want a voice only plan, and I will pay the $100 DECF?'


----------



## ericlewis91

$60 dollars for 400mb? what can you do with 400mb? what a joke!
$75 dollars for 750mb....well a bit better..but my limit was $60

thats 40 youtube videos...and your done

also any way to just upgrade your Phone to an iPhone and pay an extra $$ for the data and leave the voice part?


----------



## JumboJones

mrhud said:


> What if I have a BBerry on Rogers with Voice and Data. Could I not just get the iPhone and then switch out the SIM Cards?


iPhones will probably only be sold with a 3 year contract, remember this also doesn't elude to how much they're charging you for the phone as well. Get ready to bend over. :lmao:


----------



## lostmyphone

I will just be paying the extra for the phone with no contract. Any idea for how much the prices are going to be. This is ridiculous, we are still second class citizens.


----------



## ericlewis91

lostmyphone said:


> I will just be paying the extra for the phone with no contract. Any idea for how much the prices are going to be. This is ridiculous, we are still second class citizens.


id say $599 

its rogers..people


but I want this new 10,000 texts plan...currently i went over last month with my 2,500 and it ended up costing me 186 dollars...for each text at 15cents


----------



## Croptop

Mamma said:


> I wont believe it till it's on their site.


It's there in black and white:

Rogers iPhone Voice & Data Packages


----------



## irontree

psxp said:


> what time does robber's evening start? 9pm?
> 
> <shakes head>


That's funnny... I've always called them Robgers


----------



## ericlewis91

irontree said:


> That's funnny... I've always called them Robgers


i call them @&$(*@&(*@&$(*&#@$ MOTHER @*#)(@*)(@# ROGERS


----------



## corey111

wow, no unlimited data... thats a kick in the junk.
looks like I'll be sticking with my ipod touch and Virgin Mobile phone.
Leave it to Rogers to screw up an Apple Product


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

mrhud said:


> What if I have a BBerry on Rogers with Voice and Data. Could I not just get the iPhone and then switch out the SIM Cards?


I called and asked them as I have a BB; was told I would have to buy the iPhone at full price (whatever that will be). The other thing to note is that BB data and iPhone data are 2 different things and are not interchangeable. You could switch your SIM but you will only be able to use "phone" features. No email or internet.

The plan costs are similar in cost to what I pay now. I pay $85 for 4MB, 500 minutes and unlimited after 6pm and weekends with 1000 long distance minutes. My bill will stay pretty much the same but will get WAY MORE data!

I still want to know what they will charge for the phone without a contract...I also want to know how this will work.


----------



## dona83

My Telus cell phone bill....

$25 - 150 weekday minutes, unlimited 6pm evenings & weekends.
$15 - unlimited e-mail and IM
$15 - unlimited data (note: excluding tethering, streaming (no YouTube), and VoIP (no Skype) so really I only use 80MB because of those restrictions)
$15 - unlimited text messaging, voicemail, call display

Price including SAF, E-911, taxes = $87.02 

Rogers....
$60 - 150 minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends, 400MB of data I can use ANY WAY I want, voicemail.
$20 - virtually unlimited text messaging, call display, early evenings.

Price including SAF, E-911, taxes = $98.22

My cell phone bills have always averaged $120 a month so this is really no shocker to me. Those of you used to paying $40/mo for the absolute cheapest plan because you really don't use your cell phone that much... yea I would understand why you're shocked by all this. Just get an iPod Touch...

iPhone 3G for me!!!


----------



## GrapeApe

My lack of faith in Rogers has been rewarded.

Way to prove all the haters right Ted.


----------



## Zer0tails

disappointing.  I thought Steve Jobs made sure all carriers would make available a unlimited data plan as a requirement.

Is all hope lost? Or is it possible FIDO will come out with an unlimited data plan?


----------



## jeepguy

JumboJones said:


> iPhones will probably only be sold with a 3 year contract, remember this also doesn't elude to how much they're charging you for the phone as well. Get ready to bend over. :lmao:


better bring this with you


----------



## machael

ugh, now i don't think i'll even bother.
i was banking on the shady rumour from before. dang.


----------



## dona83

To those of you don't like it: Have fun with your prepaid phones and get an iPod Touch.


----------



## smyler67

*Awwwww....shoot!*

Man!

With these rates...seriously took a little wind out of my sails....was hoping for unlimted data, guess I am not surprised. It is Rogers.

Still gonna get the phone, just disappointed I have to watch my data usage. That sucks!

Guess it could be worse.....

Wonder if someone will create an App for the iphone that allow you to measure your usage and warn you if you have reached your limit?


----------



## ericlewis91

anyway i can just upgrade my current phone

and pay the data charge for 400mb..and keep the current voice?


----------



## jeepguy

Zer0tails said:


> disappointing.  I thought Steve Jobs made sure all carriers would make available a unlimited data plan as a requirement.
> 
> Is all hope lost? Or is it possible FIDO will come out with an unlimited data plan?


Fido plan is there too, and it mirrors Rogers. Apple has no say Rogers is the only game in town, unless Apple releases a CDMA phone, it's basically Roger or Rogers(Fido).



> Morpheus: They are the gatekeepers, they are guarding all the doors and holding all the keys


 GSM anyways


----------



## mrhud

jeepguy said:


> Fido plan is there too, and it mirrors Rogers. Apple has no say Rogers is the only game in town, unless Apple releases a CDMA phone, it's basically Roger or Rogers(Fido).
> 
> GSM anyways


At least until the auctions are over....then we'll see what happens


----------



## adagio

I was all set to buy 2 for myself and my daughter. Count me out. I refuse to bend over for Rogers. I wish everyone else would as well to send the thieves a message. As long as suckers rush out to buy an iPhone, Robbers will figure they've done us a favour. I'm sending them a clear message. I'm keeping my cash in my pocket.

I feel bad for Apple. They tried.


----------



## ericlewis91

mrhud said:


> At least until the auctions are over....then we'll see what happens


what do u mean auctions?


----------



## mrhud

ericlewis91 said:


> what do u mean auctions?


Wireless spectrum auctions to create more competition.


----------



## mrhud

ericlewis91 said:


> what do u mean auctions?


Ottawa opens up wireless industry to more competition


----------



## 9mmCensor

As I assumed, Rogers pricing would be horrible.

I did some quick calculations.

Based off the pricing on their site, if you pay 199 for the 3G iPhone, 7.45$ for the SAF and E911, the cost of the three year contract and phone is...

2968.74 @ $60
3578.94 @ $75
4595.94 @ $100
5206.14 @ $115
including 13% tax

Considering between the $100 and $115 plan, there is a $15 delta that gives you 200 minutes, 1GB of data, and 100 text messages, it is clear that the service is cheap and the pricing is not a necessity due to the high cost from the provider, but rather expensive due to greed.


----------



## dona83

adagio said:


> I was all set to buy 2 for myself and my daughter. Count me out. I refuse to bend over for Rogers. I wish everyone else would as well to send the thieves a message. As long as suckers rush out to buy an iPhone, Robbers will figure they've done us a favour. I'm sending them a clear message. I'm keeping my cash in my pocket.
> 
> I feel bad for Apple. They tried.


Suckers? Just because it's worth it for me and not for you doesn't make me a sucker. My bills used to average $250 a month back in 2004, I am beyond delighted with these new plans right now.


----------



## ericlewis91

mrhud said:


> Ottawa opens up wireless industry to more competition


i hope AT&T comes with its $30 unlimitted in canada...as a new carrier


----------



## dona83

With AT&T they're paying a minimum $70/mo for their iPhone plan. Granted with unlimited data but still...

The new plan is no more than what I've been paying before or even now. I'm not allowed to watch YouTube with Telus' "unlimited" data plan.

Different market. The carriers are creating/maintaining infrastructure for the same land mass as the US with only 10% of the population.


----------



## twolf3232

I love the potential of integration with my .mac/Mobile Me account so
I'll get it and give my PAYGO VM phone to my wife, but there are still a couple of items not described in that release:

System Access/911 fees?
Long Distance rates?
Local Number Portability?
Data Overage Charges?

I want caller ID (I agree, what the heck is this still doing as a seperate feature?!), and 150 minutes/month is more than I'll ever use, so I'd be looking at $75.

I've been looking at share plans for myself and my wife over the past few days, they all seem to come in at that price once you include Caller ID and voicemail, so while I'm coming from the land of low-use PAYGO phones, that number isn't horribly shocking.

How realistic do you think 400MB is? Would you be scared to check your e-mail or do some casual browsing with that limit? You iPhone 1.0 users, can you tell the phone to use WiFi instead of 3G(currently EDGE) when it's available?


----------



## jeepguy

[deleted by poster]


----------



## monokitty

I can't say I'm upset about the plans -- sure, it's not unlimited, which would be nice, but I find the plans to be decent enough (both the packages and their respective pricing). iPhone in the future for me.


----------



## johnnyspade

I actually thought those pricing options were pretty good. For those complaining, I would be curious to know what you were hoping to pay, and how Rogers pricing compares to what you have seen in the US or elsewhere?


----------



## mrhud

Lars said:


> I can't say I'm upset about the plans -- sure, it's not unlimited, which would be nice, but I find the plans to be decent enough (both the packages and their respective pricing). iPhone in the future for me.


I just love Apple so much that I'd do almost anything to get the iPhone. So it looks like I'll be taking the plunge.


----------



## retrocactus

twolf3232 said:


> How realistic do you think 400MB is? Would you be scared to check your e-mail or do some casual browsing with that limit? You iPhone 1.0 users, can you tell the phone to use WiFi instead of 3G(currently EDGE) when it's available?


At 3G speeds, 400mb is a joke. 

The only way currently to turn off Edge is to change the APN in the settings so it doesn't work. No way to know if that will even be an option with the new firmware once it's on Rogers - when I'm using my iPhone on AT&T in the US, the option to change APN's isn't there.


----------



## retrocactus

johnnyspade said:


> I actually thought those pricing options were pretty good. For those complaining, I would be curious to know what you were hoping to pay, and how Rogers pricing compares to what you have seen in the US or elsewhere?


Uh, $30 for UNLIMITED data in the US....that was the expected baseline.


----------



## 9mmCensor

dona83 said:


> Different market. The carriers are creating/maintaining infrastructure for the same land mass as the US with only 10% of the population.


No way.

Look at the Roger's coverage maps. They cover a small part of canada, the part that is fairly populated.


----------



## dona83

I use 80 to 100MB on my 3G phone a month right now... even though I have unlimied. Unless you're expecting to be a net addict on the go, 400MB is enough for most users. What am I going to do with the other 300MB sheesh. 300MB = 178 minutes of YouTube...


----------



## [email protected]

you know what, that's actually not too bad...specially in an urban area...

I have a 2.5g iphone right now with the 300mb data plan, and I average about 6-7mb a day on EDGE (I realize its a slower, and thus ), and I commute 2 hours on public transit a day. So I think the average user, 400mb + wifi at home, friends, open places, etc + Rogers/Fido hotpots (which are pretty common actually) isn't bad at all...for $60 (I'm paying $20 for the cheapest voice plan, and $30 for data)...


I'm just impressed Rogers/Fido managed to come up with a $60 plan (which is actually cheaper then the US, theirs is $40 voice+30 data)..even if its limited..


----------



## mabmac

And no call display for that price ! Add 15$ for that ! Why do they continue to put 2500 SMS with that option ? Do they know there's Mail access ?

iPhone unfortunately, won't be for me either...


----------



## aaron

I note that the Rogers pricing includes the hotspot access, but the Fido information does not. Should I be switching to Rogers to get that?

Oh, and my $0.02: I'm happy with the pricing. 

EDIT: And I should add, I'm a iPhone 1.0 user, and my average EDGE monthly usage is between 30-50MB per month. Granted, 3G speeds will bump that up, but I think the $60 plan should suffice. I'll probably go $75 just to be safe!


----------



## dona83

Starbucks!!! 

mabmac... haha... you should see how much young people txt msg each other these days. 2500 barely covers my monthly habits. Haha.


----------



## psxp

dona83 said:


> I use 80 to 100MB on my 3G phone a month right now... even though I have unlimied. Unless you're expecting to be a net addict on the go, 400MB is enough for most users. What am I going to do with the other 300MB sheesh. 300MB = 178 minutes of YouTube...


if only skype or oher voip would be allowed on 3G that would be nice.


----------



## Guest

Does the use of Visual Voicemail count towards the use of minutes or does it operate independently of the voice plan?


----------



## johnnyspade

retrocactus said:


> Uh, $30 for UNLIMITED data in the US....that was the expected baseline.


I hear you, but comparing Canadian to US pricing is pretty naive right? On par pricing across both borders is pretty rare, especially where cellular carriers are concerned.


----------



## mabmac

Yeah Dona83, I know, I am an old guy... lol


----------



## harpoon

I was debating selling my 2G iPhone 16GB for $350 and getting one of the new ones, but if you want early evenings and weekends along with call display that's an extra 20 BUCKS! I'd have to go with the $75 plan as despite never using my phone on evenings or weekends I get a good solid 200-250 daytime minutes...There's no flexibility on the phone end of the plan here, even though the data plan is like a talcum powder wedgie to Canadians.

It's roughly $100 a month, then, but sadly I'm still tempted as I'm downtown and the 3G would be boss to have...

Robbers indeed. I know what logo's on my dartboard today...


----------



## GrapeApe

They could have at least included call display, especially for a phone with a 3.5" screen.

Robbers.

Can anyone clarify is My5 or family plans can be added to the iPhone plans?


----------



## retrocactus

johnnyspade said:


> I hear you, but comparing Canadian to US pricing is pretty naive right? On par pricing across both borders is pretty rare, especially where cellular carriers are concerned.


Well since I'm naive I guess you didn't read that the $30 US pricing was a BASELINE. There isn't even an unlimited option, let alone pricing that is comparable. There was a 'naive' expectation that Apple would be playing some form of hardball with the carriers to ensure that the iPhone experience is good and equal worldwide.


----------



## embraceware

It may be high but it's going to save me roughly $50 a month. For the past year I've been using my iPhone at the price of voice plan + $70 for 1GB data... It's a big improvement to what it was...


----------



## Bilbo

*Brutal!*

Well Rogers made this a real easy decision for me.

This boy will NOT be getting an iPhone.

Rogers $hit the bed big time.


----------



## Chealion

Umm... wow. I feel like a fool ever thinking the $30 unlimited data plan might be true, given the state of Canadian cell companies. Just disappointed that I didn't buy enough vaseline.

"50¢ per MB for the first 60 MB, 3¢ per MB thereafter" Ouch.

They can charge what they want to charge - I'm not a fan and am seriously weighing not getting the iPhone - what I need to figure out is if 400MB a month is enough for me - it's rather paltry for someone who would browse the web on a commute rather often. And what's with the Text Messages? Are they there just to ensure you pony up an extra $15 or $20 a month for the value packs (which I would get largely because of call display). I more than likely will break down and go for the $75 plan.


----------



## HowEver

mabmac said:


> And no call display for that price ! Add 15$ for that ! Why do they continue to put 2500 SMS with that option ? Do they know there's Mail access ?
> 
> iPhone unfortunately, won't be for me either...


You can add call display to any plan for $7, but considering the extras that the $15 and $20 iPhone 'value' packs provide, they know most people will add the value packs.

But count me among those waivering at $60-$115 for voice/data PLUS:
System Access fee
911 fee
$20 value pack to get Caller ID, Who Called, Caller Ring Trax,
10,000 Sent Text Messages and 6:00 p.m. Early Evening Calling and 2,500 Call
Forwarding Minutes (which by themselves would cost $7, $3, who cares, way too many, $5, $3).

I'm on a corporate plan which costs practically zero, plus $7.20 (SAF and 911), plus $7 for unlimited data; too bad about the handset though. And my corporate plan includes enhanced voicemail, conference calling, call waiting, call forwarding in the base price.


----------



## HowEver

dona83 said:


> Starbucks!!!
> 
> mabmac... haha... you should see how much young people txt msg each other these days. 2500 barely covers my monthly habits. Haha.


Most of the Rogers/fido hotspots I know of are in Second Cup stores here.


----------



## johnnyspade

retrocactus said:


> Well since I'm naive I guess you didn't read that the $30 US pricing was a BASELINE. There isn't even an unlimited option, let alone pricing that is comparable. There was a 'naive' expectation that Apple would be playing some form of hardball with the carriers to ensure that the iPhone experience is good and equal worldwide.


Where our opinions differ is that I think the announced pricing sounded pretty good, and how it compares to pricing in other countries doesn't even enter my mind as I happen to live in Canada. How pricing is set for different geographical locations isn't a straight comparison. I think this debate has been done to death in other threads.


----------



## lostmyphone

HowEver said:


> Most of the Rogers/fido hotspots I know of are in Second Cup stores here.


Is that any Second Cup in Toronto?? Is there a map/site with Rogers/fido hotspots??


----------



## sergeg1

I bet that by the time July 11 comes around Robbers will have made more and more changes to the point where you'll have to sell your blood and one or more of your kidneys on a monthly basis just to stay above financial waters.

That's the problem when one company monopolizes the market and regulators are blindsided especially by Robbers.

They are taking advantage of the popularity of the iPhone and fleecing the public. Always been their MO for decades.

I did think it was rather suspect that Canadians would be getting a good deal initially... now watch it curdle more and more into something really cheesy as July 11 gets closer.

Not impressed, not getting iPhone either.

I'm sticking with my virgin phone... for a prepaid amount of $100.00 I can use my Virgin phone for a .. get this... WHOLE year! Granted I do not use my virgin phone extensively.. I do not live for my cell phone, I am not into the cell phone cult.


----------



## HowEver

lostmyphone said:


> Is that any Second Cup in Toronto?? Is there a map/site with Rogers/fido hotspots??


First result in google, I'll give you the exact link:

Canadian Hotspots - Find Hotspots

There you go.


----------



## shabbasuraj

Rogers.. wow.. what an awesome monopoly.. governments and businesses around the world .. please take notice.. follow the Rogers method if setting up a monopoly is your goal..

we need to put pressure on the CRTC.


----------



## lostmyphone

HowEver said:


> First result in google, I'll give you the exact link:
> 
> Canadian Hotspots - Find Hotspots
> 
> There you go.


So I will only be able to make use of the Rogers/Fido hotspots? What about the Bell/Telus hotspots?


----------



## spitfire1945

what did I tell you guys? I am not surprised this is happening

CRTC won't do anything!


----------



## harrisjr

shabbasuraj said:


> Rogers.. wow.. what an awesome monopoly.. governments and businesses around the world .. please take notice.. follow the Rogers method if setting up a monopoly is your goal..
> 
> we need to put pressure on the CRTC.


Meh, not really a Monopoly. You can go get an Aliant or Telus cell phone if you wish. Only difference is one takes a sim card (GSM) and one doesn't (CDMA). For all intensive purposes, they're the same. (Maybe 3g is different but definately isn't the dealbreaker for the majority of users) So not sure where the whole monopoly thing comes from.

Sure, they have different phones but so do all the carriers in the US. And ATT is the only US carrier that has the iPhone. Just like Rogers is the only carrier in Canada that has it.

Just my 2 cents!

And that's the bottom line! Whooooooooooooo!


----------



## West Coast Boy

HowEver said:


> First result in google, I'll give you the exact link:
> 
> Canadian Hotspots - Find Hotspots
> 
> There you go.


Woohoo - An whole 8 Hotspots in the Province of BC!!!!!!!


----------



## slicecom

Well, no iPhone for me.


----------



## spitfire1945

I love my BB 8830 on Telus network with $15/month of unlimited data


----------



## pictor

You know...it doesn't seem that bad to me. If it comes with the voicemail (I assume so...it's just that voicemail is an extra option on normal phone plans), and unlimited access at Rogers hotspots (of which there are really a lot of them), then 400MB will give me loads. If you use those hotspots when you find them....are you really going to blow 400MB in a month? Do you surf that much on a phone?

I pay...I forget exactly, $45 or so right now, so it's a bit more. It's not fantastic, but it's not bad.


----------



## slicecom

On the plus side, those who are still going to buy one on launch day probably won't have to worry about line ups!


----------



## 5andman

I'll go for the $30+$30 Plan. 

*I'll just cancel my Rogers Home Phone to make up for the cost.*


----------



## ruffdeezy

I'm starting to think that these will be ok. The 400mb isn't enough but if you think about it, reasonable usage will wont put you above the 750mb mark. I used a lot of data (on edge) and the most I ever hit was 300mb. That was using internet, email, ocassional youtube for about an hour a day.


----------



## MacGYVER

Well I'm out too. Starting at $60 does not include all the fees on top of that, so you're looking more closely to $80 in the end per month. The data rates don't give you much to go on, as most people will go beyond the usage without even knowing it.

Too bad Rogers won't change the Unlimited time from 9:00pm to something along the lines of 6:00 or 7:00pm start time. 

I think I will keep my current phone and plan with a competitor which offers more on the voice front of things until Rogers does the following:

1. Include caller display and all the usual stuff that comes free with who I am at the moment

2. Reduce the evening start time of Unlimited as Rogers has THE LATEST start time in the country and of the competition period!

3. Bring on Unlimited Data to the $60 base plan

4. Get rid of all the useless added fees that NOT ALL other carriers charge, except for the BIG 3.

When Rogers does the above, maybe I will switch over to them and an iPhone. The competition is doing the above and more, why not Rogers. No excuse in my opinion. Obviously Rogers doesn't want my business, that's ok, as many Canadians who might have jumped on board, won't be doing so now either.

FORGOT TO ADD: As another poster here did the math. If you want CALLER ID you will have to pony up for the value pack which makes that $60 much closer to $100 per month after all the added fees and taxes. But, you do get a lot more text messages, earlier evening start times etc....

Question is, how many are prepared to spend $100 a month for a base plan? To receive such basic features with the added value pack?


----------



## Jimosai

slicecom said:


> On the plus side, those who are still going to buy one on launch day probably won't have to worry about line ups!


All these complainers might just be engaging in a preemptive psychological strike in order to sow discent and keep others from lining up.

The next question is are quantities going to be reasonable.


----------



## twolf3232

I didn't notice the Hotspot access before. That pretty much seals the deal for me. And if I can get caller ID a la carte (I hate having to pay extra for that in 2008), then you'll find me at the Fido booth in Bayshore on July 11. Does anyone know how difficult it is to change plans with Fido/Rogers, if you find your current one isn't cutting it? How about hardware upgrades?

I'm kind of getting excited about this now. Last year I said "I don't need an iPhone anyways, so I don't mind it not being in Canada." As the year went on and I interacted with a friend's Touch and my RAZR became unsatisfactory, I wanted one more and more. When Steve announced that they'd be available here, I thought that I'd wait for the plans. While the plan isn't my dream of a plan (unlimited data, CALLER ID INCLUDED!), it will do.


----------



## dona83

allanyong said:


> [deleted personal attack]


me no speak Engurishi.


----------



## dona83

I thought all Hotspots had roaming access. Yah I think Starbucks has Bell but I was able to log on with my Rogers phone number which was awesome because everyone else was charging $6.95 an hour and Rogers was charging 15 cents a minute. If I only needed to use the internet for 10 minutes, paying $1.50 sure beats paying $6.95. But if Hotspot access is unlimited including roaming, then that'll be beyond awesome. 

If anything, Starbucks might be compelled to switch to Rogers HotSpot, just like they switched from T-Mobile to AT&T hotspots down in the US.

We hardly have any Second Cups here... and a lot of Second Cups are being bought out by Blenz who offers free WiFi access to all anyway. Darn.  lol.


----------



## whatiwant

dona83 said:


> me no speak Engurishi.


Wow. Are you frigging serious?


----------



## dona83

jawknee said:


> Wow. Are you frigging serious?



He started it by saying I failed at Statistics. I got 60% in that class thank you very much.


----------



## dani190

NBiBooker said:


> With those prices, I will not be getting an iPhone. Look's like it's an iPod Touch for me.


agreed, its quite a shame that they will not allow us to get only voice that is really really stupid of them.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

dona83 said:


> me no speak Engurishi.


As racist as that sounds, I had to wipe the tears from my eyes to say that was friggin' hilarious!


----------



## i-rui

that guy with his iphone petition doesn't look too silly now....


----------



## JKD

*Pity*

The biggest let down is (beyond that we are getting fleeced again), is that we will not be able to actually enjoy the beauty of the device. 

It is a stunning piece of work but to constantly have to worry about using it to its potential due to a service monopoly is just a shame. It is supposed to be for the rest of us, not for the few who can afford it.

That is my polite adult view.

F*#KNG A$$ WIPES would be my regular response.


----------



## keebler27

well, i'm bummed. it's higher than i expected, but i guess that's what i get for reading rumours before an official release.

i do feel like a dolt though - i consider myself fairly technical, but since i'm a stay at home dad running my own biz, i rarely use my cell phone. can you believe i've never sent a text or email msg?

now, I was hoping to increase my availability to clients, but that ain't gonna happen now (at least, i should clarify to say, not with an iphone).

cheers,
keebler


----------



## dona83

I'm Asian. My parents have always argued with me in broken English which bugged the heck out of me. Well mostly my dad, my mom's been pretty good with her English these days.


----------



## JustAMacUser

sergeg1 said:


> I'm sticking with my virgin phone... for a prepaid amount of $100.00 I can use my Virgin phone for a .. get this... WHOLE year! Granted I do not use my virgin phone extensively.. I do not live for my cell phone, I am not into the cell phone cult.


That's funny. I'm using Rogers prepaid the same way. $100 for a year. I have 1-cent evenings and weekends (which is practically unlimited), voice mail, and call display. And I'm using it all on my 1.0 iPhone. It's hard for me to justify going from (more or less; all inclusive) $9.42/month to $60+SAF+Tax/month.

Mind you, I rarely use my cell phone, have wifi just about everywhere I go, and don't text message anyone.

One of the deciding factors for me is how easily and quickly the community is able to jailbreak, unlock and use the new 2.0 firmware for first gen. iPhones. I know there will be third party apps that I'll want.


----------



## JustAMacUser

shabbasuraj said:


> we need to put pressure on the CRTC.


Off-topic: I don't think this is so much a CRTC issue, but a Canadian culture issue. Canadians, as a whole, are somewhat passive; we don't throw a stink (poor word choice, I know) when things don't go our way as much as other countries do; this is not limited to wireless regulations.

Back on topic: The best way to solicit change is by simply not buying an iPhone. This will force Roger's hand and probably result in change a lot quicker than petitioning a government organization. If someone wants change here, they need to not buy the iPhone. The wrong course of action is to buy an iPhone on a three-year contract with Rogers then complain about high rates.


----------



## Bilbo

Can we just buy the phone outright and go with no data plan and get a reasonable monthly rate or a pay-as-you go?

I have been waiting forever for a "good" phone that works the way a phone should. I want a phone that's easy to use and can seamlessly sync with my Mac. I can live without the web surfing or GPS.

I don't mind paying full price for the phone, no contract and having a small monthly bill of $30 to $40. That I can do. $94 per month? Not so much.


----------



## dona83

I ain't complaining. I'm getting my iPhone on release day!


----------



## [email protected]

psxp said:


> if only skype or oher voip would be allowed on 3G that would be nice.


I think you guys are really asking for the moon


----------



## hayesk

The prices aren't bad. It'll take a few weeks to figure out how much data you actually use in a day, but I can't see me downloading more than 12MB a day on a phone. If you use the phone to watch YouTube clips all day, then maybe you won't like it.

The only bad part I see is that Call Display is not included. Though I don't know if that means only Caller ID Name is not included or both number and name. If it's just name then no big deal - it'll pull names from the address book.

It also is not clear is if this includes the BS "System Access Fee"


----------



## Macified

hayesk said:


> The only bad part I see is that Call Display is not included. Though I don't know if that means only Caller ID Name is not included or both number and name. If it's just name then no big deal - it'll pull names from the address book.


As far as Rogers goes, Call Display is the number. Without call display you won't know who's calling.



hayesk said:


> It also is not clear is if this includes the BS "System Access Fee"


It won't include these fees.


----------



## johnnyspade

JustAMacUser said:


> Back on topic: The best way to solicit change is by simply not buying an iPhone.


Um, exactly. And since when is owning an iPhone a constitutional right anyway. It's easy as a consumer to not pay high prices on things, you just choose not to consume them. Plus, we're talking about technology here ... if you can stand to not have the device 5 minutes after it's released then wait a little while for the price to come down a little and new plans to be released.


----------



## dona83

[email protected] said:


> I think you guys are really asking for the moon


No I think the Rogers 3G plans will allow streaming (YouTube) and VoIP (Skype) unlike Telus' "unlimited" plan.


----------



## johnnyspade

keebler27 said:


> i do feel like a dolt though - i consider myself fairly technical, but since i'm a stay at home dad running my own biz, i rarely use my cell phone. can you believe i've never sent a text or email msg?


Though if you are using your phone for your business, you can claim it as a business expense. It won't make it free but it will help with your tax bill.


----------



## twolf3232

So even though Fido's press release doesn't mention the Hotspot thing, I simply can't imagine them not offering it. If that's the major differentiator (along with no account setup fees and per second billing), I just can't imagine *anyone* choosing them over Rogers. And it seems that Fido tries to position itself as the urban mobile provider - that would be at odds with not offering Hotspot access.

Can it be that there won't be any System Access Fee or 911 Fee? Something else that I couldn't imagine.


----------



## 8127972

At these prices, I'll skip the iPhone. 

BTW, this thread is apparently gotten attention elsewhere:

Rogers And Fido Release iPhone 3G Voice And Data Pricing…Apple Fanbois Get Angry « The IT Nerd


----------



## whatiwant

dona83 said:


> I'm Asian. My parents have always argued with me in broken English which bugged the heck out of me. Well mostly my dad, my mom's been pretty good with her English these days.


Congratulations.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

i-rui said:


> that guy with his iphone petition doesn't look too silly now....


He still does...


----------



## dona83

jawknee said:


> Congratulations.


You too.

Welcome to ehmac btw. Most of the people here are nicer than me. Heck I'm normally nicer than me.


----------



## Guest

Yep that's the nail in the coffin for me too .. no iPhone here. We should all write to Apple directly to complain about this. They tell you how many emails and web pages you can read .. but what they don't tell you is how many google maps you can load (not very many, there's a lot of potential data associated with a map, especially if you look at a few different places along the route).

I, for one, am going to write to Apple to say how appalled I am that people a 30 minute drive away from me get an unlimited data plan for $30 and us canucks get the shaft. Not a very pleasant user experience at all.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

dona83 said:


> I'm Asian. My parents have always argued with me in broken English which bugged the heck out of me. Well mostly my dad, my mom's been pretty good with her English these days.


Then you that was just straight hilarious! I make fun of the French, which I am part so...


----------



## adagio

I'll state again. I hope folks don't rush out and get the iPhone. Let Rogers warehouse their stockpile for a while.

I'd be very surprised if Rogers isn't contracted to sell X amount of iPhones and on the hook for their purchase. You can bet if the iPhone boxes go dusty for a while we'd soon see some sweetening of the pot.

I know there are thousands of ordinary people like myself who don't currently own a smart phone, who are not cell phone junkies. The iPhone was the first of its kind that would get me to shell out extra cash on a phone.

Rogers truly has blown it. I've been reading the reactions elsewhere. It's not good. Only a handful of people actually believe this is good for us.

If you're like me and have been dying for this phone to come to Canada, I hope you will hold off buying for a while. I've waited it seems like forever but I'm prepared to sit this one out. If Rogers comes to their senses and changes their tune I'll be all over the iPhone. If they don't then I'll swallow my disappointment.


----------



## dona83

Good, more iPhones for the rest of us.


----------



## ruffdeezy

twolf3232 said:


> So even though Fido's press release doesn't mention the Hotspot thing, I simply can't imagine them not offering it. If that's the major differentiator (along with no account setup fees and per second billing), I just can't imagine *anyone* choosing them over Rogers. And it seems that Fido tries to position itself as the urban mobile provider - that would be at odds with not offering Hotspot access.
> 
> Can it be that there won't be any System Access Fee or 911 Fee? Something else that I couldn't imagine.


There is no mention of the system access fee on the plan page. Every other plan page has the SAF in there. I'm sure they wouldn't take it away though. Fido will offer the hotspot too, especially if Rogers users get to use Fido's. Actually you can use Telus and Bell's hotspots too if you are subscribed to one carriers hotspot option. I can't see anyone choosing Rogers over Fido.


----------



## psxp

dona83 said:


> No I think the Rogers 3G plans will allow streaming (YouTube) and VoIP (Skype) unlike Telus' "unlimited" plan.


Apple announced that VOIP will only be allowed (legally) on Wifi data. Developers are not allowed to create (legally) apps to use VOIP on 3G data.


----------



## 9780

adagio said:


> I'd be very surprised if Rogers isn't contracted to sell X amount of iPhones and on the hook for their purchase. You can bet if the iPhone boxes go dusty for a while we'd soon see some sweetening of the pot.


It's what happened here with O2 in the UK. When it first came out, at £199 ($400) for the iPhone + minimum of £35/month ($70/month, no extra SAF etc) it gave:

200 minutes, 200 texts, unlimited data (really unlimited), visual voicemail.

Bad sales etc, after a few months O2 bumped up the minutes to 600, and texts to some insane number (or unlimited, I can't remember right now and can't be bothered to check  ), which is in line with O2's other plans at £35/month.

Patrix.


----------



## twolf3232

adagio said:


> I know there are thousands of ordinary people like myself who don't currently own a smart phone, who are not cell phone junkies. The iPhone was the first of its kind that would get me to shell out extra cash on a phone.


I'm in the same boat as you. I switched over to PAYGO about 4 years ago because I so rarely used my cell phone, I realized that even with my corporate plan, I was effectively paying 1$/min. I'm willing to go to what will effectively be 2$/min for a graceful and bullet-proof mobile internet device with the potential in the App Store and the integration with .mac/Mobile Me.

I'm genuinely curious as to what kind of plans wouldn't have led to this sort of snit and "protest". 

Unlimited Data in the $60 plan? OK, not unreasonable considering what's being offered globally.
Buy phone w/o contract? OK, but it wouldn't be $199. We'd be lucky if it held at $399

I'm planning on going with Fido, and right on their webpage it says that you can "Change Your Package Without Charge". So when your protest works and Roger/Fido offer a better deal (say, unlimited data), I'll just change to that, and *dona83 * and I will have enjoyed our iPhones for a while.

*ruffdeezy *mentioned that Hotspots should be allowed. I agree with your other point then - That changes it completely, why would anyone pick Rogers over Fido?


----------



## slicecom

adagio said:


> I'll state again. I hope folks don't rush out and get the iPhone. Let Rogers warehouse their stockpile for a while.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if Rogers isn't contracted to sell X amount of iPhones and on the hook for their purchase. You can bet if the iPhone boxes go dusty for a while we'd soon see some sweetening of the pot.
> 
> I know there are thousands of ordinary people like myself who don't currently own a smart phone, who are not cell phone junkies. The iPhone was the first of its kind that would get me to shell out extra cash on a phone.
> 
> Rogers truly has blown it. I've been reading the reactions elsewhere. It's not good. Only a handful of people actually believe this is good for us.
> 
> If you're like me and have been dying for this phone to come to Canada, I hope you will hold off buying for a while. I've waited it seems like forever but I'm prepared to sit this one out. If Rogers comes to their senses and changes their tune I'll be all over the iPhone. If they don't then I'll swallow my disappointment.


That's a nice thought, but the fact is that the uneducated average joe will see iPhone for $200 and a plan for $60 and sprint to the store to buy one.


----------



## spoonie

add me to the list of people that will not be an early adopter.

15$ EXTRA for call-display? are you kidding me?


----------



## groovetube

I've been waiting too, haven't renewed my plan with telus, but after seeing these plans, definitely sitting on my hands until they offer better. 

Those plans plain suck.


----------



## andyp

*iPhone cost: USA vs UK vs Canada*

I thought I should bring this to people's attention. It's a little chart I've made up comparing the cost of owning and iPhone in the UK vs USA vs Canada:

"iPhone 3G Costs - UK vs USA vs Canada"

The chart is also posted here: http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66122-rogers-blows-13.html#post692251


----------



## zlinger

I will be staying with my iPhone 1.0 $47 plan (total inc. all tax, 200 daytime, free evenings 6pm, 100 long distance, voicemail/call display/200 text, wireless hotspots).


----------



## ericlewis91

canada vs us vs uk


----------



## twolf3232

Are you saying that the hardware fee in the UK will be *99 pounds*, and that the plan rate is *35 pounds/month* or did you forget to convert your pounds into dollars so that we get an apples to apples comparison (excuse the pun)?

I'll let the US dollar slide right now because the values are so close. You're right though that compared to US rates, it hurts us more. Hopefully, the protests will work and in a few months to a year we'll all be paying less for more.

And there's seriously no tax on the service in the US, and no tax on the hardware and the service in the UK?


----------



## andyp

twolf3232 said:


> Are you saying that the hardware fee in the UK will be *99 pounds*, and that the plan rate is *35 pounds/month* or did you forget to convert your pounds into dollars so that we get an apples to apples comparison (excuse the pun)?
> 
> I'll let the US dollar slide right now because the values are so close. You're right though that compared to US rates, it hurts us more. Hopefully, the protests will work and in a few months to a year we'll all be paying less for more.


All values are in CAN$ .... 99 pounds = $199 / 35 pounds = $70

The US $75 monthly figure includes tax. The UK includes tax in all stated prices.

UK Plans: O2


----------



## twolf3232

andyp said:


> All values are in CAN$ .... 99 pounds = $199.7 / 35 pounds = $70


Wow. I went to the 02 website, and you're right. That's insane. Europe is so far ahead of us new worlders when it comes to mobile, it's crazy. 

I still need a new cell phone so the iPhone is still at the top of my list, but I'll have to re-think my enthusiasm now.


----------



## GrapeApe

So in other word for the same price as the US we get about a third of the text messages, a third of the anytime minutes, no call display, evenings that start at 9 pm instead of 7 pm and an extra contract year.


----------



## GrapeApe

Oh and I almost forgot, 400Mb of data instead of unlimited.


----------



## BobF4321

*The Answer*

The answer to the "Rogers problem" is to petition Apple to produce a dual-mode CDMA/GSM cellphone (Samsung and others already make them). We would then be able to choose any carrier in Canada.... fair competition.


----------



## kkapoor

BobF4321 said:


> The answer to the "Rogers problem" is to petition Apple to produce a dual-mode CDMA/GSM cellphone (Samsung and others already make them). We would then be able to choose any carrier in Canada.... fair competition.


That is definitely not the answer.

The answer is to petition the Canadian government to go Antitrust on Rogers' ass! For stifling competition, preventing entry to market and price-gouging the consumer. This is not Apple's problem, it's Canada's problem. And unfortunately we in Canada are very happy with our monopolies and oligopolies (aka banking industry). Consumer action in Canada needs a swift kick in the butt.


----------



## machael

apple doesn't give a rats about canada and regardless there's no chance of a cdma phone, canada or not.


----------



## Bilbo

I'd be satisfied with an "iPhone Nano" that doesn't require a data plan... basically just a cell phone/contacts/calendar/iPod/Camera. I'll sync it with my mac myself.

Clearly not everyone can afford the current flavour of iPhone.


----------



## HowEver

psxp said:


> if only skype or oher voip would be allowed on 3G that would be nice.


I know folks use skype and fring on an iPod touch, so why not on an iPhone?


----------



## HowEver

i-rui said:


> that guy with his iphone petition doesn't look too silly now....


...his feelings about cats notwithstanding?


----------



## 8127972

kkapoor said:


> That is definitely not the answer.
> 
> The answer is to petition the Canadian government to go Antitrust on Rogers' ass! For stifling competition, preventing entry to market and price-gouging the consumer. This is not Apple's problem, it's Canada's problem. And unfortunately we in Canada are very happy with our monopolies and oligopolies (aka banking industry). Consumer action in Canada needs a swift kick in the butt.


Sadly, there's zero chance of that happening.


----------



## KMPhotos

kkapoor said:


> That is definitely not the answer.
> 
> The answer is to petition the Canadian government to go Antitrust on Rogers' ass! For stifling competition, preventing entry to market and price-gouging the consumer. This is not Apple's problem, it's Canada's problem. And unfortunately we in Canada are very happy with our monopolies and oligopolies (aka banking industry). Consumer action in Canada needs a swift kick in the butt.


Folks please disregard my post. I was misinformed and should have researched more before posting. It has nothing to do with the CRTC. Please accept my apology for posting the information without researching it first.


----------



## pictor

BobF4321 said:


> The answer to the "Rogers problem" is to petition Apple to produce a dual-mode CDMA/GSM cellphone (Samsung and others already make them). We would then be able to choose any carrier in Canada.... fair competition.


Except I am willing to pay a few bucks more, not to give my money to Bell.

Unlike most, I have no complaints about my Rogers service. None. I've been surprisingly happy with it.


----------



## BobF4321

machael said:


> apple doesn't give a rats about canada and regardless there's no chance of a cdma phone, canada or not.


Too bad.... given Apple's "it just works" philosophy, you would hope that they help us find an answer to this problem. At least Steve is trying....


----------



## ericlewis91

Everyone email/ Contact (Phone)


News Shows...
Rogers...
Apple

If we make the public and press and even the news to talk about it....Rogers could change the plans...


Id like to see 300 minutes + free call display + 1GB Data + voicemail for $60 dollars + Unlimitted Weekends/Nights

Id like to see 600 minutes + free call display + 1GB data + voicemail for
$75 dollars + Unlimitted Weekends/Nights

Id like to see 1000 minutes + free call display + 2GB data+ voicemail for
$100 dollars + Unlimitted Weekends/Nights
__________________


----------



## allanyong

dona83 said:


> me no speak Engurishi.


shame on you that you are an asian, 

lucky u that you r in west coast.


----------



## guytoronto

KMPhotos said:


> The real problem is the government and the CRTC. It's the CRTC that doesn't allow foreign cell companies into Canada. Just like American satellite. So you need to direct the anger towards the government and CRTC. Our cell companies have no competition because no foreign companies are allowed in.
> 
> Again, I really think the anger needs to be directed to the government and CRTC. Our cell companies are just operating within the rules laid out to them.


Let's see you back-pedal on this one.

The CRTC does NOT have anything to do with the cellular companies, bandwidth allocation, etc.
Cellular (wireless) telephone services

Industry Canada controls all this:
Spectrum Management and Telecommunications - Home

So, ya. All your ranting about the CRTC? Typical ignorant consumer. Is it any wonder companies like Rogers don't care what you think? It's because you don't know what you are talking about!


----------



## allanyong

dona83 said:


> He started it by saying I failed at Statistics. I got 60% in that class thank you very much.



yeah i can only say that 60% is your maximum.

that's perfect fit with Rogers' $60 plan...

Yeah, you are qualified to enjoy your iPhone

Congrads.


----------



## dona83

psxp said:


> Apple announced that VOIP will only be allowed (legally) on Wifi data. Developers are not allowed to create (legally) apps to use VOIP on 3G data.


Ick... I'm guessing this may have been requested by all the carriers. Apple has the power to stop a 3rd party vendor from providing 3G VoIP calls. Meanwhile there is Skype for Windows Mobile.

I'd be happy if there was a version of iSkoot (Skype using data to retrieve contacts and initiate calls and airtime to make the calls themselves) released for iPhone.


----------



## KMPhotos

guytoronto said:


> Let's see you back-pedal on this one.
> 
> The CRTC does NOT have anything to do with the cellular companies, bandwidth allocation, etc.
> Cellular (wireless) telephone services
> 
> Industry Canada controls all this:
> Spectrum Management and Telecommunications - Home
> 
> So, ya. All your ranting about the CRTC? Typical ignorant consumer. Is it any wonder companies like Rogers don't care what you think? It's because you don't know what you are talking about!


Wow, do I feel like an idiot. Sorry. I really thought it was part of the CRTC. You're right, I was ill informed and I should have researched it a little more. 
Everyone please disregard my posts about the CRTC. I made a big mistake and I apologize for it.

But it is part of the government, so complaining to your MLA about more competition could work.


----------



## Stealth68

*Unfortunately it is true but don't stand for it...*



Mamma said:


> I wont believe it till it's on their site.





JustAMacUser said:


> I know some potential Rogers customers are pleased with the new iPhone rate plans, which is fine. The general consensus across the Internet does not appear to be a positive one. I think the best thing we can do is let Rogers and Apple know by providing them with our feedback.
> 
> Apple - iPhone - Feedback
> 
> https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp
> 
> Just for the record, I'm not trying to start a war here, I simply want to help people direct their feedback to the right place. ehMac is a great community, but we cannot expect Rogers/Fido/Apple to read our thoughts here. If we're not happy with the solution they've provided, we need to let *them* know.


If most Mac owners do the same and voice their displeasure with Apple and complain to Rogers/Fido I am sure they will revisit the plans. But if they meet their sales targets without protest they will get away with it...

Apple - iPhone - Feedback

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp


----------



## Kosh

8127972 said:


> At these prices, I'll skip the iPhone.
> 
> BTW, this thread is apparently gotten attention elsewhere:
> 
> Rogers And Fido Release iPhone 3G Voice And Data Pricing…Apple Fanbois Get Angry « The IT Nerd


Oh great, now I'm an Apple Fanbois, what the heck is a Fanbois? I can understand being called an Apple Fanboy, but an Apple Fanbois, is that some upper class French Canadian Apple Fanboy??? I'm not even French.

On the actual subject, Dona83 or someone who is buying an iPhone should ask if they can get unlimited data with the plan they choose with the iPhone like the US (ie show the Rogers employee the comparison chart above), and see. It can't hurt to ask and likely they'll say no, but you gave it a try.


----------



## ericlewis91

Found another Email

and got a reponse

Email [email protected]

ASAP


----------



## HowEver

ericlewis91 said:


> Found another Email
> 
> and got a reponse
> 
> Email [email protected]
> 
> ASAP


As stated elsewhere, you aren't suggesting people write to a gmail address to complain about Rogers, are you? No thanks.


----------



## imachungry

GrapeApe said:


> My lack of faith in Rogers has been rewarded.
> 
> Way to prove all the haters right Ted.


Exactly. **** Rogers. The Robber Baron of the digital age.


----------



## AlexZandi

*iPhone 3G Plans*

Hi. I'm exited for the new iPhone 3G and am planning on getting one. I'm just curious. Do you need to use those plans? Or can you use a plan that Rogers or Fido already had before the iPhone. Any other plan? Thanks  Please reply.


----------



## psxp

AlexZandi said:


> Hi. I'm exited for the new iPhone 3G and am planning on getting one. I'm just curious. Do you need to use those plans? Or can you use a plan that Rogers or Fido already had before the iPhone. Any other plan? Thanks  Please reply.


YOU MUST GET ONE OF THOSE PLANS.


----------



## Flipstar

psxp said:


> YOU MUST GET ONE OF THOSE PLANS.


BOYYYCOTTTTTTTTTTT ..


----------



## snowmen

I really have no idea why there are people thinking it is a good deal...

First of all, there is no unlimited data plan. I need an unlimited data plan. Reason is that I can browse internet everywhere I go, and I DO NOT have to worry about what if it goes over 400MB! It is really not the issue of wether I will only be using 100MB/month or not... I only check E-mail, Maps, Weathers, and sometimes internet when I needed. I check the bandwidth with my iPod Touch, I only need 500MB or so. Problem is, if it's restricted to say 600MB, "BUT THEN I HAVE TO WORRY WHAT IF I HAVE A BIT MORE TO BROWSE!" It's really an issue with what makes customer think! I believe 1GB is really enough for most of the people here, but we are all concerned with "what if". Why can't Rogers just give us unlimited? Most of us won't really go over 1GB anyways~~~ And it really makes us, as customers, feel really bad.

Secondly, I know there are Rogers/Fido hot spot. How many people here use iPod Touch or 1st gen iPhone to get on? It's ridiculous! You have to basically sit in the coffee shop or otherwise you won't have enough signal to connect! I still can get connection with MacBook, but iPod Touch/1st gen iPhone's connection seems weak with Rogers/Fido's hot spot. If we sit in the coffee shop, then we have to get a cup of something~ It's extra cost!

Thirdly, back to data... It's $0.50 per MB extra... ... So, I know my usage is over, but I still have to use Maps to go from 700 Sussex, Ottawa to downtown Toronto. Open up Maps, input 700 Sussex, Zoom in to see the route and how to get on the highway, see every place along the way to Downtown Toronto, it will cost you around $10 of data plan. (18.1MB download with 2.5MB upload) Sorry, I complained again why can't Rogers offer Unlimited!?

Last, and everybody said it already, why can't Rogers gave us Caller ID?


----------



## GrapeApe

Rogers seems to be in full damage control mode

Electronista | Rogers defends iPhone data: 'better than some'

Good to see the negative feedback is getting some coverage in the press.


----------



## dona83

Wow ehMac is sure getting a lot more attention these days. If you really like ehMac, follow the link below.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...ludes-ehmac-ca-email-addy-discounts-more.html


----------



## dona83

snowmen said:


> Open up Maps, input 700 Sussex, Zoom in to see the route and how to get on the highway, see every place along the way to Downtown Toronto, it will cost you around $10 of data plan. (18.1MB download with 2.5MB upload) Sorry, I complained again why can't Rogers offer Unlimited!?


My average Google Maps session is 300 to 400kb. You do not need to zoom in onto every single square metre of your route, only where you need to turn.


----------



## fsy

Hi,

This is just crazy, There should be laws against charging this crazy prices, I and my family will stick with my 1st iPhone, I was going to get 5 for us, but now we'll just keep the old one, and I'll buy the 3G iPhone on eBay or something, Rogers is not getting any more of my money.

It 2008, and every other company charges a flat fee for internet connection, why can't Rogers do that for the iPhone?
I just wish someday soon, some other company will come up here with reasonable data/voice plans. coz I'm sick of Rogers. but for now, I'll just keep my old iPhone.

Here are some sites where you can read what others say about the data plans, 
ROGERS IPHONE PLANS ARE EVIL. MAKE A STATEMENT. DONT BUY ONE. | Facebook
http://www.****yourogers.com


Also if you would like to let Rogers know how you feel about the plan drop them a line at the email and website below, I and so many other have send them an email be one of us too.
Ted Rogers [email protected]
J Innes (VP) [email protected]
and Jane Haitsma [email protected]

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp


----------



## snowmen

dona83 said:


> My average Google Maps session is 300 to 400kb. You do not need to zoom in onto every single square metre of your route, only where you need to turn.


When you use GPS, it will eventually go every detail alone the route if you don't manually zoom out. When I do it, I didn't zoom out or zoom in, I just move alone the route to Toronto.


----------



## jeepguy

snowmen said:


> I really have no idea why there are people thinking it is a good deal...


Easy one, they have lots of money, and if it where only 100meg they would still get it. $60 will be about $75.00 with SAF+911+tax, then there is activation and the cost of the phone itself.


----------



## dibenga

Quick wireless question... and yes I am a iPhone noob.... 

Can you use just the wireless g anywhere there is wireless connection at no cost or is rogers locking this out to be only rogers hotspots?


----------



## jeepguy

dibenga said:


> Quick wireless question... and yes I am a iPhone noob....
> 
> Can you use just the wireless g anywhere there is wireless connection at no cost or is rogers locking this out to be only rogers hotspots?


anywhere there is a Free hotspot + Rogers/Fido


----------



## dona83

I'm no richer than anyone here but I'm constantly on the go and being connected is the most important thing for me. I used to burn through 600 daytime minutes (half of it expendable to my work) and go through 25MB of mostly e-mail data a month back when data cost an arm and a leg back in 2004. I've been pretty good an limit myself to that $10 10MB data plan and switched to text messaging and my bill averaged $120/mo for a few years till I switched to Telus with their unlimited data plan and even then I only use 80-100MB a month. I should get brownie points for not using that much data. Mind you web surfing is addictively fun on the iPhone (I played with my dad's on WiFi) but in general I prefer to listen to music and enjoy the scenery when I'm on transit. Data is just a bonus, YouTube will be fun. (100MB = 60 minutes of YouTube video) $100/mo will be a shock to a lot of you but for some of us, this is now getting more bang for our buck...

The way I see it, the money I pay for my cell phone keeps me happy on transit. By taking transit to work I save at least $150/mo over driving to work (gas, maintenance, insurance).


----------



## TheDirtyOne

Comment retracted.


----------



## jeepguy

Some People keep saying 400MB is enough, but they are forgetting the *wow factor*, you will kill 400mb in nothing flat the first month, and get an ugly bill, then for next 3 years you will be afraid to use it.


----------



## dona83

TheDirtyOne said:


> I'm sorry to flame you, but this is the dumbest question here. We might as well add texting from Koodo while we're at it.


That is not a dumb question, some HotSpots are operated by Bell and Telus. All three (four) companies have roaming agreements with one another, we pay like 5% more to roam.


----------



## TheDirtyOne

dona83 said:


> My average Google Maps session is 300 to 400kb. You do not need to zoom in onto every single square metre of your route, only where you need to turn.


The sad thing about this is that we're already thinking about "work arounds" for this lack of unlimited data. We shouldn't be worried about going over our data. Next thing we'll have to do is stop loading pages after we got the info we need instead of surfing relaxed.


----------



## TheDirtyOne

dona83 said:


> That is not a dumb question, some HotSpots are operated by Bell and Telus. All three (four) companies have roaming agreements with one another, we pay like 5% more to roam.


Then I shall retract my comment..


----------



## dona83

Then wow yourself with your wifi connection at home.


----------



## dibenga

jeepguy said:


> anywhere there is a Free hotspot + Rogers/Fido


Thanks Jeepguy


----------



## tacsniper

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## snowmen

jeepguy said:


> Easy one, they have lots of money, and if it where only 100meg they would still get it. $60 will be about $75.00 with SAF+911+tax, then there is activation and the cost of the phone itself.


I don't think money is the issue. I'm paying around $200 per month just for voice plan alone. Plus, people like dona83 think 400MB is good enough, so it's just $65 per month... Really, it's not expensive... It's two nights meal in restaurant.

But I'm still complaining...
It's how "Rogers'" treating their customers that I'm complaining about.
As I said, people probably don't even need to use over 1GB. If Rogers offer $100/month unlimited data plus voice, it will be a big plus. However, Rogers still choose to disappoint their customers.


----------



## tacsniper

I have already send an email to both Rogers and Apple to express my disappointment. Let's hope they will take our emails seriously and make changes to the plans.


----------



## mbaldwin

West Coast Boy said:


> Woohoo - An whole 8 Hotspots in the Province of BC!!!!!!!


How dare you sully Roger's good name? They have NINE hotspots in BC. :lmao: 

Kamloops: 1
Kelowna: 2
Prince George: 1
Richmond: 1
Vancouver: 2
West Van: 1
Whistler: 1

Four hotspots in Greater Vancouver. Now that is pathetic. I hope other cities are better served than 1 hotspot per half million people.


----------



## use_stupid_name

I'm not sure why people are looking at these plans and thinking they're good plans.

Here's a story about a kid who lived in his room. All he had to do was look out the window and he'd see little kids like himself playing outside. Then one day his parents come in and say, "Little Johnny, you don't have to stay in your room any more. Now you can come out into the hall." Little Johnny was so excited! He jumped and screamed with joy! He ventured back to his window and saw the other little kids playing outside. He wondered, "Why don't I get to go outside? Why not even downstairs?"

Listen, just because it's better than before does not make these plans good deals. The plans are still a rip off. They're just a little less of a rip off than before.


----------



## ehMax

Well, I'll chime in here....

With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all. 

*I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *

I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over. 

The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100. 

Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


----------



## jeepguy

dona83 said:


> Then wow yourself with your wifi connection at home.


I have a 24" imac for that


----------



## Ottawaman

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


It's all of us vs their PR department (Rogers).

Electronista | Rogers defends iPhone data: 'better than some'


----------



## coldcanuck

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


ditto


----------



## mrhud

*Any .Mac Members out there?*

I sent this to apple just now via Apple - Support - .Mac - Setting up your .Mac account and billing help

My complaint is not about .Mac per se. It relates to MobileMe. I live in Canda and have been been waiting patiently for the iPhone to arrive. 
Rogers today announced their data plan rates for the iPhone. I can tell you that because of the rates and lack of unlimited plan, I will not be purchasing an iPhone. As such, I may not even renew my .Mac (soon to be MobileMe) account because of this. So, it seems everyone loses out here.

Please, you must contact Rogers and urge them to review their pricing.

Thanks.

========= PLEASE USE THE SPACE ABOVE TO DESCRIBE THE ISSUE BASED ON THE QUESTIONS BELOW =========

1. What are the details, including any error messages, related to your question?


----------



## Guest

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


Well said Mr Mayor ... I wholeheartedly agree and will do the same. I did some rough calculations and I get more than 400MB a month in SPAM alone.


----------



## smellybook

*I won't be getting one, I have been waiting for 1 year and was*



coldcanuck said:


> ditto


very excited to finally own one but I refuse to pay those prices and get the minimum plan.


You won't be getting my business Rogers, in fact I will be canceling my entire Rogers account as I have only been staying with them to bundle everything up with an iphone. Since I won't be getting it why bother.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Beautiful.

Let the market-place decide.

:clap:


----------



## ender78

ehMax said:


> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *


I would love to hold out  I currently have a 5 year old phone and need a new one. While I can afford the plan [likely going for the $75 plan] I am waiting to see how much adding data to my corp plan will be. I am willing to pay $40-50 for about a GB of data. I would love unlimited but I am not counting on seeing any unlimited plan. I do wonder how much data I will actually end up using.


----------



## Guest

smellybook said:


> very excited to finally own one but I refuse to pay those prices and get the minimum plan.
> 
> 
> You won't be getting my business Rogers, in fact I will be canceling my entire Rogers account as I have only been staying with them to bundle everything up with an iphone. Since I won't be getting it why bother.


Yep I'm doing the same ... in fact I told a Rogers rep that called me yesterday when they asked me what they could do to win back my business (I recently cancelled internet and TV with them) that the only reason I wasn't canceling my cell phone (the last service I had with them) is that I wanted an iPhone. He gave me a call back number in case I changed my mind or if I had any other comments to pass along to them, so I'm going to call him back (he was extremely cool) and tell him that Rogers has totally blown it and that he should go ahead and cancel my cell phone as well.

If they are going to pull this sort of deal with the packages they could have at the very least allowed users to mix and match voice and data plans. I don't use a lot of minutes for voice, but would have liked the choice to get more data without being force fed the additional cost of the extra voice time when I don't need it, want it, or want to have to pay for it to get more data.


----------



## jeepguy

mguertin said:


> Yep I'm doing the same ... in fact I told a Rogers rep that called me yesterday when they asked me what they could do to win back my business (I recently cancelled internet and TV with them) that the only reason I wasn't canceling my cell phone (the last service I had with them) is that I wanted an iPhone. He gave me a call back number in case I changed my mind or if I had any other comments to pass along to them, so I'm going to call him back (he was extremely cool) and tell him that Rogers has totally blown it and that he should go ahead and cancel my cell phone as well.


I canceled my cable with rogers 14 years ago over a billing dispute, so I wasn't really looking forward to going back to Roger, now I'm sure I won't.


----------



## aaron

*My Email to Rogers*

Hey ehMac,
I take to heart Mr Mayor's plea to embargo the iPhone 3G, and while I can afford the plan, I'm finding myself seriously considering it. Which is very disappointing to me.  So I have sent the following letter to Rogers through their Customer Feedback page.



> This is a comment regarding your iPhone pricing announced today. I couldn't be more disappointed in the decision you made. Having taken a year to come to market, you may have been betting on a lot of pent-up demand for the iPhone 3G. However, I hope you are paying attention to the fact that most of the people who have been watching most closely -- and who represent the people who will be recommending/supporting the general public who may be considering this device -- are incredibly upset at the pricing.
> 
> First off, your decision to cap data rates strikes me as incredibly short-sighted. It's a clear sign that you don't understand the iPhone's prime directive: to act as a data device, not a phone with network capability bolted on. What you've effectively done is turn your customers into ticking time bombs: how much data have I used so far this month? How much is left? Should I click this link, visit this web page, download this email? Maybe I'll wait till I get home. Every time that kind of decision gets made, my hate-on for Rogers gets a little harder. So instead of having customers who delight in giving you money, they'll be handing it over grudgingly, and counting the days till the wireless auction hands you a solid competitor by the time this three-year contract is up.
> 
> Then there's the anemic calling minutes, accompanied by the slap-in-the-face "evening" timeframe. Nine o'clock. I can't even bother going there. You should just make it 11pm to drive the point home.
> 
> And the lack of call display. Everyone wants call display on their iPhone. It looks awesome, and most people consider it important. So you throw it into a $15/month bundle with other features nobody really cares about, and hide the fact that you can get it alone for $7 -- also an extortionate rate, by the way. I mean, what's the cost to your infrastructure to support that feature? Seriously?
> 
> There's a huge disconnect between the perceived cost of supporting the iPhone properly, and what you're charging. As a company, you've done nothing to educate the public about those costs, leaving us to simply compare what your opposite numbers are doing in the US and in Europe, where the pricing is dramatically better.
> 
> No, it's obvious that you're charging so much because you know that you have no competition. So you leave your customers with one choice: you or nobody. Well, I've got an unlocked 2G iPhone, and I'm seriously -- seriously -- considering keeping it. And as a long-time Mac user, I have the ear of a very large circle of potential iPhone buyers. What I'm telling them tonight is to steer clear of your product. Which is very painful because I've been trumpeting it since January 2007.
> 
> You've never shown interest in customers in the past, and I don't expect any different now. I write this only to vent my frustration, and to hopefully be part of a large volume of dissent from your (potential) customers. I have cable TV, high-speed internet and home phone with you right now, and I have to say, I've been generally pleased with the service you provide. But this... this has me looking at other providers of my telecom services. My loyalty to Rogers is at an all-time low.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Aaron Vegh.


----------



## Ottawaman

"I suggest you write your local newspaper/media outlet/tech reporter about this and how unhappy you are. These people are the only ones who will get the message out to the masses as how unhappy the customer base is. Roger/Fido will have no choice but to listen to the customer if a newspaper like the Globe or any of the Sun media outlets publishes a negative article against the company about the customer complaints. "

Jack Kapica is the Globe & Mail Technology Reporter who released this article (http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...echnology/home) and subsequent followup on his web blog (http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...tory/WBcyberia). You can contact Jack here at: [email protected]

source: 
Mac Forums - View Single Post - Rogers Announces iPhone Plans in Canada


----------



## Commodus

I'm probably going to be the one taking a bullet for the team.

I need a cellphone, but I want a data-heavy device and I'm not happy with most alternatives (the N95 8GB is only halfway there). I'd rather pay $75 plus access fees for a phone I really want to use than $40 for a phone I don't.

That and it could virtually replace a notebook for me - if I could run a basic version of Photoshop, I'd practically be set!


----------



## i-rui

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


fight the power!!

I've waited 18 months already, i can do a few more years standing on my head!


----------



## gggfff

Anyone notice this on the macrumors' front page:


"Rating (45 Positives; 1223 Negatives)
[ 456 comments ] [ Rate: Positive | Negative ] [ digg ]"

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## 8127972

Kosh said:


> Oh great, now I'm an Apple Fanbois, what the heck is a Fanbois? I can understand being called an Apple Fanboy, but an Apple Fanbois, is that some upper class French Canadian Apple Fanboy??? I'm not even French.
> 
> On the actual subject, Dona83 or someone who is buying an iPhone should ask if they can get unlimited data with the plan they choose with the iPhone like the US (ie show the Rogers employee the comparison chart above), and see. It can't hurt to ask and likely they'll say no, but you gave it a try.


Most Rogers stores aren't owned by Rogers. They're actually independent dealers who have Rogers branding. The same is true for "Bell World" stores (they're owned by Baka in the GTA). They take their marching orders from Rogers and really have no choice in the matter, nor do they have influence with Rogers. The only way to make a difference is to not buy the iPhone as others have suggested. 

As for the fanboi thing, this is where it comes from:
Urban Dictionary: fanboi


----------



## thejst

Don't like? 

DON'T BUY. 

Your dollar carries the power. 

This is the rip of the (new) Century. I know I'm just one person, but I strongly encourage people to avoid getting locked into an agreement such as this. 

J


----------



## chas_m

Forgive me, all, but I am confused.

As I understand it, the $60 iPhone plan includes:
*150 "anytime" minutes
*Unlimited nights and weekends
*75 outgoing text messages; incoming is unlimited and free
*400MB data (but free wifi at lots and lots of hotspots)
*Visual Voicemail *included*

Things that suck:
*The amount of data is quite reasonable, but it's not "unlimited" (and neither is AT&Ts)
*No caller ID included?? L_A_M_E!
*Three year contract

Here's how this compared to my $60/month US plan:
*200 "anytime" minutes
*Free nights and weekends
*Caller ID included
*200 text messages (incoming AND outgoing total)
*"Unlimited" EDGE data (but no hotspots at all)
*Two year contract

So yes, I see some differences in there -- but Rogers' plan does not strike me as WILDLY off base, given what Canadians had been willing to pay for not-iPhone type service yesterday.

Did I miss something??


----------



## lindmar

This ins't looking good.
I want to dump the blackberry which costs me $150 bucks a month, but I dont know. I'm not liking this.


----------



## Atroz

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


+1


----------



## Flipstar

chas_m said:


> Forgive me, all, but I am confused.
> 
> As I understand it, the $60 iPhone plan includes:
> *150 "anytime" minutes
> *Unlimited nights and weekends
> *75 outgoing text messages; incoming is unlimited and free
> *400MB data (but free wifi at lots and lots of hotspots)
> *Visual Voicemail *included*
> 
> Things that suck:
> *The amount of data is quite reasonable, but it's not "unlimited" (and neither is AT&Ts)
> *No caller ID included?? L_A_M_E!
> *Three year contract
> 
> Here's how this compared to my $60/month US plan:
> *200 "anytime" minutes
> *Free nights and weekends
> *Caller ID included
> *200 text messages (incoming AND outgoing total)
> *"Unlimited" EDGE data (but no hotspots at all)
> *Two year contract
> 
> So yes, I see some differences in there -- but Rogers' plan does not strike me as WILDLY off base, given what Canadians had been willing to pay for not-iPhone type service yesterday.
> 
> Did I miss something??


Evenings start at 9pm?


----------



## guytoronto

chas_m said:


> Forgive me, all, but I am confused.
> 
> As I understand it, the $60 iPhone plan includes:
> *150 "anytime" minutes
> *Unlimited nights and weekends
> *75 outgoing text messages; incoming is unlimited and free
> *400MB data (but free wifi at lots and lots of hotspots)
> *Visual Voicemail *included*
> 
> Things that suck:
> *The amount of data is quite reasonable, but it's not "unlimited" (and neither is AT&Ts)
> *No caller ID included?? L_A_M_E!
> *Three year contract
> 
> Here's how this compared to my $60/month US plan:
> *200 "anytime" minutes
> *Free nights and weekends
> *Caller ID included
> *200 text messages (incoming AND outgoing total)
> *"Unlimited" EDGE data (but no hotspots at all)
> *Two year contract
> 
> So yes, I see some differences in there -- but Rogers' plan does not strike me as WILDLY off base, given what Canadians had been willing to pay for not-iPhone type service yesterday.
> 
> Did I miss something??


Yes. Of course you missed something. Mac heads want EVERYTHING for free!!!

I love comments like "the marketplace will decide" and "consumers will revolt against Rogers". Guess what folks! The iPhone is going to sell out in Canada! People will be lined up around the block to get one on July 11.

But that's okay. You can all stand on your pedestals and point at other consumers and scream "Hah! You've been scammed! Rogers is evil" all the while as they merrily play away on their brand new 3G iPhones.

At least you have your standards. Right?

Funny how those "morality" and "ethics" things are so important when it comes to Rogers offering cell plans, but mean nothing when you cross the border, obtain an iPhone in a deceitful way, smuggle it back across the border, hack it, then use it on Rogers network willy-nilly.


----------



## GrapeApe

There's a huge difference:

-125 less text messages
-50 less daytime minutes
-no unlimited data
-no caller ID
-"evenings" start at 9 PM instead of 7 PM with AT&T
-one more year of locked in contract with Rogers

The thing that pisses me off the most is not so much the data as it is the nickel and diming on the little things like caller ID, daytime calling minutes and the 9 PM evenings thing.



chas_m said:


> Forgive me, all, but I am confused.
> 
> As I understand it, the $60 iPhone plan includes:
> *150 "anytime" minutes
> *Unlimited nights and weekends
> *75 outgoing text messages; incoming is unlimited and free
> *400MB data (but free wifi at lots and lots of hotspots)
> *Visual Voicemail *included*
> 
> Things that suck:
> *The amount of data is quite reasonable, but it's not "unlimited" (and neither is AT&Ts)
> *No caller ID included?? L_A_M_E!
> *Three year contract
> 
> Here's how this compared to my $60/month US plan:
> *200 "anytime" minutes
> *Free nights and weekends
> *Caller ID included
> *200 text messages (incoming AND outgoing total)
> *"Unlimited" EDGE data (but no hotspots at all)
> *Two year contract
> 
> So yes, I see some differences in there -- but Rogers' plan does not strike me as WILDLY off base, given what Canadians had been willing to pay for not-iPhone type service yesterday.
> 
> Did I miss something??


----------



## HowEver

With respect to the post above, there is no law against buying an iPhone in the US, nor is there on that prohibits hacking it. Rogers currently allows these cell phones to be used on their network, although not all services are available.

I suspect the iPhone 3G will be far more popular here on ehMac after July 11th than these threads seem to indicate.

There were a lot of MacBook Air comments that were negative in nature before it was available, and while not good for everyone there are a number of users who post here.

There will be *many* iPhone 3G users among us soon.


----------



## lindmar

ehMax said:


> Well, I'll chime in here....
> 
> With my current mindset, I will *NOT* be buying an iPhone. These data plans are horrible and I can't believe anyone is thinking they are a good value. The chart posted earlier comparing plans says it all.
> 
> *I'm hoping lots of ehMacians will hold off buying and iPhone in protest. *
> 
> I won't buy the iPhone until I get a comparable unlimited data plan in Canada. I don't want to ever have to think / worry about how much data I'm using and if I'm getting close to going over.
> 
> The way I look at it now, an bare minimum plan is close to $100.
> 
> Sorry Rogers, but you completely blew it in my opinion. I will be sending a carefully worded letter to both Apple and Rogers and in protest I'm going to be holding off purchasing. I recommend everyone who feels the same to do the same.


Mayor's got it right. I am just getting caught up now and this is a major mess im my opinion. I have been paying off the wall blackberry bills but was hoping for the iphone as a way out. 

I am now not only NOT getting an iphone but also cancelling my blackberry. Furthermore, .mac will also be losing me as a 4 year in a row customer now. I planned to keep going ( even though I barely use it ) for .me but now it looks like this isn't going to happen.

Sorry day for Rogers. Mayor, write that letter and make us proud. Perhaps have members of ehmac sign a petition.


----------



## ericlewis91

sorry to say this

i want an iPhone 3G

thus I will be purchasing one for $60 dollars monthly + $20 value (wholy cow...10,000 texts messeges///thats amazing)

last month my texts was over the 2,500 and i had to pay 186 dollars extra so really 10,000 is a good deal!

400mb is bad...but really not that bad

im in high school....most of my usauge is at home and i would be able to survive that much data...like no youtube for me?

but other then that its ok... around $100 a month

I have a part time job thats 9dollars/hour thus 12 hours to cover costs...

also my parents will pay half...so thats 6 hours to pay for my cell

its worth it...well i think it is


----------



## Stealth68

*Complain and don't purchase iPhone until rates are more reasonable...*

It's the only way to effect change... The outrage the blogosphere is exhibiting plus customer activism will indeed change the rates... Particularly if existing customers complain...


Ted Rogers [email protected]

J Innes (VP) [email protected]

Jane Haitsma [email protected]

Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans

Also general contact form is here :

https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp

APPLE :

To email apple's media relations top guy 

Simon Atkins ( Canada )
[email protected]

and 
The head corporate media guy in the USA

Steve Dowling
[email protected]
(408) 974-1896

and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :

Katie Cotton
[email protected]
Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


----------



## ericlewis91

Stealth68 said:


> It's the only way to effect change... The outrage the blogosphere is exhibiting plus customer activism will indeed change the rates... Particularly if existing customers complain...
> 
> 
> Ted Rogers [email protected]
> 
> J Innes (VP) [email protected]
> 
> Jane Haitsma [email protected]
> 
> Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans
> 
> Also general contact form is here :
> 
> https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp
> 
> APPLE :
> 
> To email apple's media relations top guy
> 
> Simon Atkins ( Canada )
> [email protected]
> 
> and
> The head corporate media guy in the USA
> 
> Steve Dowling
> [email protected]
> (408) 974-1896
> 
> and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :
> 
> Katie Cotton
> [email protected]
> Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


Did all of that...same with 5 friends


----------



## lindmar

Stealth68 said:


> It's the only way to effect change... The outrage the blogosphere is exhibiting plus customer activism will indeed change the rates... Particularly if existing customers complain...
> 
> 
> Ted Rogers [email protected]
> 
> J Innes (VP) [email protected]
> 
> Jane Haitsma [email protected]
> 
> Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans
> 
> Also general contact form is here :
> 
> https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp
> 
> APPLE :
> 
> To email apple's media relations top guy
> 
> Simon Atkins ( Canada )
> [email protected]
> 
> and
> The head corporate media guy in the USA
> 
> Steve Dowling
> [email protected]
> (408) 974-1896
> 
> and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :
> 
> Katie Cotton
> [email protected]
> Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


FYI,
The post directly above yours is the reason it will never work. 

High School kids. Who had a hundred bucks a month in high school for a cell phone. I'm only 28 but no friggin way.

Now a days, it's a given. In fact, it's entitlement to high school kids these days. It's not a matter of IF you get one, it;s a matter of when. Remember how lame the RAZR was? EVERYONE had to have one. Think the Razr times 10000 in this case.

Hell, think the razr times a billion. Remember when we were a minority of mac users?

Those days are over.


----------



## magnuscanadiana

ha ha ha ha ha

Digg - Rogers, you ruined my iPhone dream.


----------



## dmbfan

*Question about caller ID with Address Book*

I haven't seen an answer to this anywhere, and I was hoping one of you might know. I have no intention of getting the extra $ caller ID plan. (In fact, I no longer really have any intention on getting the iPhone after today's Rogers Ass-Rape (tm) ).

But, if I was only really receiving incoming calls from people already in my address book, will the iPhone match up the number with the address book contact without paying for Rogers caller ID? It seems to me that it should - pretty basic stuff, really.

Does anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## dona83

Whine whine blah blah boohoohoo.

As far as I'm concerned _EVERY_ single cell phone company in Canada are crooks. But because Rogers and Fido has the iPhone, we seem to think that the two are the worst cell phone companies. Not really....

1. You cannot get a smartphone without a data plan with ANY other phone company.
2. Rogers doesn't offer unlimited internet but Bell and Telus don't allow streaming or tethering on their "unlimited" data plans.
3. I don't know any cell phone company that includes Caller ID in their plans, except for maybe the low cost spinoffs Fido, Solo, and Koodo. Rogers is the first of the "big three" to include voicemail with their plans because of the visual voicemail feature of the iPhone.

dmbfan.. CallerID is the number information. Then they have Name Display for contacts not already on your address book.


----------



## psxp

chas_m said:


> Forgive me, all, but I am confused.
> 
> As I understand it, the $60 iPhone plan includes:
> *150 "anytime" minutes
> *Unlimited nights and weekends
> *75 outgoing text messages; incoming is unlimited and free
> *400MB data (but free wifi at lots and lots of hotspots)
> *Visual Voicemail *included*
> :
> 
> Did I miss something??


yes, the visual voicemail is the capability.. , but will only work if you pay for the voicemail service which is part of an extra $15 pack. So infact you get visual VM only if you pay for voice mail. 

lol! what a joke. If they got rid of the extra charges for callerid and voicemail, added 200 sms msgs, and made it 250 anytime mins it would a while lot better. 

Rogers are trying to nickle and dime us on the voice plan features, just as I was suspecting they would.


----------



## psxp

guytoronto said:


> I love comments like "the marketplace will decide" and "consumers will revolt against Rogers". Guess what folks! The iPhone is going to sell out in Canada! People will be lined up around the block to get one on July 11.


I really doubt this will happen. I work close the the Robbers HQ office/shop so will be watching out for a queue.. who knows, maybe it will be just Rogers staff buying them? (They probably get a company discount on them..?)

.. so, when does the BOLD come out? ;-)


----------



## beachboy_ce

psxp said:


> yes, the visual voicemail is the capability.. , but will only work if you pay for the voicemail service which is part of an extra $15 pack. So infact you get visual VM only if you pay for voice mail.


Incorrect; voicemail, including the ability to use Apple's Visual Voicemail iPhone feature, is standard on all Rogers and Fido iPhone plans.


----------



## chas_m

beachboy_ce said:


> Incorrect; voicemail, including the ability to use Apple's Visual Voicemail iPhone feature, is standard on all Rogers and Fido iPhone plans.


Okay, thanks for clearing that up bb.

So, psxp: I'm still not quite sure where the fury is coming from. I'm not saying Rogers is A-OK, I'm not saying you're wrong to be mad. I just don't see anything so enormous that it merits the level of anger I've seen in the various threads here, and I'm hoping someone can explain it.

When I look at the Rogers plan, what *I* see is a plan that sucks a bit more than the US plan, but is not wildly different. I see a plan that is HUGELY better than a) any current smartphone plan in Canada, and b) probably better than 90% of the plans people are on from Rogers and the others RIGHT THIS MOMENT.

So sure, I can understand that we all wanted Rogers to come out with plans that are exactly like the US plans (which aren't quite as wonderful as you've been led to believe, but they're still better than this one). But that would have not only been extremely un-Rogers-like , it would have thrown their own company into total chaos, requiring a top-to-bottom restructuring of EVERY rate plan and contract. I should think such a move would take years.

So -- trying to be realistic, and looking at the track record of Rogers and cell phone service in Canada generally -- I'm just not seeing the big deal.*

*Apart from the caller ID thing. THAT is just STUPID.


----------



## cap10subtext

dona83 said:


> 3. I don't know any cell phone company that includes Caller ID in their plans, except for maybe the low cost spinoffs Fido, Solo, and Koodo. Rogers is the first of the "big three" to include voicemail with their plans because of the visual voicemail feature of the iPhone.


Virgin has it (though yes, I realize they are sharing the Bell CDMA network). Free Call ID, voicemail, and call waiting. The way it should be. But not like the Big three have any worry. Canada's wireless situation is unlikely to change any time soon, so until then we get to be made fun of by other countries.


----------



## mirkrim

I'm not overly upset because these plans are a step in the right direction, but still, Rogers has just lost me as a customer. The data cap I can handle, but $60 + SAF for a plan with only 150 minutes and no caller ID? Even Rogers ITSELF offers better voice plans than this.


----------



## mirkrim

dona83 said:


> 1. You cannot get a smartphone without a data plan with ANY other phone company.
> 2. Rogers doesn't offer unlimited internet but Bell and Telus don't allow streaming or tethering on their "unlimited" data plans.
> 3. I don't know any cell phone company that includes Caller ID in their plans, except for maybe the low cost spinoffs Fido, Solo, and Koodo. Rogers is the first of the "big three" to include voicemail with their plans because of the visual voicemail feature of the iPhone.


1. True, but you CAN get contracts shorter than 3 years so at least you can reduce how much you're being robbed.
2. I don't think tethering is allowed on iPhone plans either...
3. Yeah, caller ID is normally optional, but IMO if they want to give us only 150 minutes and crap hours for "unlimited evenings", for $60 + SAF that's garbage. Bundling caller ID would at least make it reasonable.


----------



## scandals

If nothing changes, we need to somehow try to get everyone to boycott on July 11th - even the people that are still going to buy it no matter what the price is. How big of a message would that send if they had all the security etc... ready for the launch and no one shows up!? We need to get the word out! So, fanboys, please try to wait at least a couple days before you run in there... go on the 13th, or whatever, and get your friends to do the same. The iPhone will still be there, a couple more days wont hurt and Rogers will have gotten the message. 

Who's with me?

http://members.shaw.ca/ssp-ebay/rogers-anal.jpg


----------



## Stealth68

scandals said:


> If nothing changes, we need to somehow try to get everyone to boycott on July 11th - even the people that are still going to buy it no matter what the price is. How big of a message would that send if they had all the security etc... ready for the launch and no one shows up!? We need to get the word out! So, fanboys, please try to wait at least a couple days before you run in there... go on the 13th, or whatever, and get your friends to do the same. The iPhone will still be there, a couple more days wont hurt and Rogers will have gotten the message.
> 
> Who's with me?
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/ssp-ebay/rogers-anal.jpg


I am with you... I am a long time Apple customer and have been looking forward to purchasing an iPhone. But those plan prices will relegate the iPhone to a brick I cannot use. All the most compelling features will be unusable.

Supply, demand and missed quotas will force Rogers/Fido/Apple to relent... But if the fans give in and meet sales quotas nothing will change... I cannot be a customer under these conditions... I simply cannot...


----------



## adagio

Rogers has lost the sale of two iPhones in my household and I know for a fact they've lost the sale from a half dozen or so friends of my daughter and at least that number again from co-workers. 

The iPhone has been one of the most widely anticipated devices ever to come here. It transcended across all age groups and gender. While there are many in this forum and the cell phone junky forum that will rush out and buy, that is a mere drop in the bucket compared to those whose plans have now changed. Rogers could have had so many switching from the other companies.

Yup, Rogers blew it.


----------



## ncoffey

I'd love an iphone, but with the plan I'd have to get in order to be equivalent to what I'm using now for voice it'd be over $100 a month, more than double what I'm paying now. That's too much just to check emails and the web while I'm out.


----------



## guytoronto

psxp said:


> guytoronto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love comments like "the marketplace will decide" and "consumers will revolt against Rogers". Guess what folks! The iPhone is going to sell out in Canada! People will be lined up around the block to get one on July 11.
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt this will happen. I work close the the Robbers HQ office/shop so will be watching out for a queue.. who knows, maybe it will be just Rogers staff buying them?
Click to expand...

Again, this is why Rogers doesn't really care what Joe-consumer is whining about. When you are this out of touch with reality, why should Rogers care what you think?


----------



## ehMax

guytoronto said:


> Again, this is why Rogers doesn't really care what Joe-consumer is whining about. When you are this out of touch with reality, why should Rogers care what you think?


With all due respect, I think its extremely naive to think hundreds and possibly thousands of people withholding buying an iPhone in Canada won't get Rogers and Apple's attention. We'll see how it sells in Canada, especially when major publications like the Globe and Mail start running stories on people's plans to not purchase due to absurd rates relative to what other countries pay, some not purchasing specifically to protest. 

Quite a few here already have stated they are withholding purchasing, and I'm going to be following others leads here and canceling my entire Rogers Cable and Internet account as well. 

The other thing is, I have had plans for awhile, and am still going to proceed with launching a second website which will be dedicated to the iPhone in Canada. It looks like for the initial launch of the site, it will be about mine and others withholding to buy the iPhone. I was going to use the iPhone as the major way of updating the site and uploading photos etc... 

In the grand scheme of life, the iPhone is not a big deal to me. But I do love technology and love using it, so in terms of my interest in technology, the iPhone is thee number one thing I have wanted to use. Someone earlier in their letter to Rogers put it very eloquently about that feeling of "Should I be clicking that link.... should I be watching that movie... should I be uploading that photo? Should I be letting the GPS track this whole trip? Should I be downloading this new game from the app store? etc..."

I don't begrudge anyone who is getting an iPhone now or for those who have no interest in a phone at all, but for me personally, I'm not one who just throws up their hands and takes it just because "that's the way it is."


----------



## dani190

ehMax said:


> With all due respect, I think its extremely naive to think hundreds and possibly thousands of people withholding buying an iPhone in Canada won't get Rogers and Apple's attention. We'll see how it sells in Canada, especially when major publications like the Globe and Mail start running stories on people's plans to not purchase due to absurd rates relative to what other countries pay, some not purchasing specifically to protest.
> 
> Quite a few here already have stated they are withholding purchasing, and I'm going to be following others leads here and canceling my entire Rogers Cable and Internet account as well.
> 
> The other thing is, I have had plans for awhile, and am still going to proceed with launching a second website which will be dedicated to the iPhone in Canada. It looks like for the initial launch of the site, it will be about mine and others withholding to buy the iPhone. I was going to use the iPhone as the major way of updating the site and uploading photos etc...
> 
> In the grand scheme of life, the iPhone is not a big deal to me. But I do love technology and love using it, so in terms of my interest in technology, the iPhone is thee number one thing I have wanted to use. Someone earlier in their letter to Rogers put it very eloquently about that feeling of "Should I be clicking that link.... should I be watching that movie... should I be uploading that photo? Should I be letting the GPS track this whole trip? Should I be downloading this new game from the app store? etc..."
> 
> I don't begrudge anyone who is getting an iPhone now or for those who have no interest in a phone at all, but for me personally, I'm not one who just throws up their hands and takes it just because "that's the way it is."



See guys thats the exact point i have been trying to make for the past like 5 pages...

The owner put it in perfect perspective. It will make a difference.


----------



## groovetube

ehMax said:


> With all due respect, I think its extremely naive to think hundreds and possibly thousands of people withholding buying an iPhone in Canada won't get Rogers and Apple's attention. We'll see how it sells in Canada, especially when major publications like the Globe and Mail start running stories on people's plans to not purchase due to absurd rates relative to what other countries pay, some not purchasing specifically to protest.
> 
> Quite a few here already have stated they are withholding purchasing, and I'm going to be following others leads here and canceling my entire Rogers Cable and Internet account as well.
> 
> The other thing is, I have had plans for awhile, and am still going to proceed with launching a second website which will be dedicated to the iPhone in Canada. It looks like for the initial launch of the site, it will be about mine and others withholding to buy the iPhone. I was going to use the iPhone as the major way of updating the site and uploading photos etc...
> 
> In the grand scheme of life, the iPhone is not a big deal to me. But I do love technology and love using it, so in terms of my interest in technology, the iPhone is thee number one thing I have wanted to use. Someone earlier in their letter to Rogers put it very eloquently about that feeling of "Should I be clicking that link.... should I be watching that movie... should I be uploading that photo? Should I be letting the GPS track this whole trip? Should I be downloading this new game from the app store? etc..."
> 
> I don't begrudge anyone who is getting an iPhone now or for those who have no interest in a phone at all, but for me personally, I'm not one who just throws up their hands and takes it just because "that's the way it is."


Well said. I have rogers services for both residential, and for business. I held off renewing my telus cells in anticipation of the iphone, because I was interested in a internet related device, but honestly if rogers wants to nickel and dime good customers like that, I'll see what packages other companies will offer me in terms of discounts etc. I do like the iphone really, but I'm not willing to get reamed with it.


----------



## soapsud

hope you don't mind -- i'd like to put this information on my facebook, get even more people, as many as we can to write in.

this truly is disappointing. i for one, was *hoping* for more from rogers.



Stealth68 said:


> It's the only way to effect change... The outrage the blogosphere is exhibiting plus customer activism will indeed change the rates... Particularly if existing customers complain...
> 
> 
> Ted Rogers [email protected]
> 
> J Innes (VP) [email protected]
> 
> Jane Haitsma [email protected]
> 
> Please email them, politely, to express the disappointment you feel with the new iphone data plans
> 
> Also general contact form is here :
> 
> https://your.rogers.com/contact/contactus_main.asp
> 
> APPLE :
> 
> To email apple's media relations top guy
> 
> Simon Atkins ( Canada )
> [email protected]
> 
> and
> The head corporate media guy in the USA
> 
> Steve Dowling
> [email protected]
> (408) 974-1896
> 
> and the BIG honcho at Apple for communications is :
> 
> Katie Cotton
> [email protected]
> Vice President of Worldwide Corporate Communications


----------



## dona83

<Donald> Fido and Rogers just released iPhone price plans.
<Sis> Ooooo... what is it...
*shows it*
<Sis> No unlimited data?
<Donald> No... people are pretty p!$$3d about it *shows this thread on ehMac*
<Sis> Well it's not too bad isn't it?
<Donald> For $70 a month in the states they get 450 minutes, 6pm evening and weekend, unlimited text messaging, and unlimited data. We need to spend $20 extra for the early evenings and we don't get unlimited data even with the $115 plan.
<Sis> Ohhhh... are you still gonna get it though?
<Donald> Yah, I still think it's a good deal personally.
<Sis> I got dinged $30 for checking my FaceBook last month. It would be kinda useful to have data but if the states gets that then maybe they should at least give us more minutes or data or something for that price. 800 minutes is not enough.

Another customer on the fence... She's a real estate agent so she burns through around 1500 daytime minutes a month.


----------



## Stealth68

mguertin said:


> Yep that's the nail in the coffin for me too .. no iPhone here. We should all write to Apple directly to complain about this. They tell you how many emails and web pages you can read .. but what they don't tell you is how many google maps you can load (not very many, there's a lot of potential data associated with a map, especially if you look at a few different places along the route).
> 
> I, for one, am going to write to Apple to say how appalled I am that people a 30 minute drive away from me get an unlimited data plan for $30 and us canucks get the shaft. Not a very pleasant user experience at all.


Excellent letter... I wrote to Apple yesterday as well... This decision by Rogers/Fido will hurt the iPhone brand. A lot of those new iPhone apps will rely on data and will be cost restrictive to even the most fervent Apple Macheads like myself. Hope fully the indignation will last until August 11, 2008... I suspect we'll be offered better rates by then.


----------



## Stealth68

*David McGuinty Introducing the 'Get Connected Fairly Act' participate...*

Ambitious politician who would like the positive press will champion our cause...

Petition - C-555 Get Connected Fairly Act


----------



## (( p g ))

As an owner of a 1st generation unlocked iPhone, I had planned to upgrade to the new model and then give the old one to my wife, but after seeing these shocking rates I've reconsidered. There is *no* way...*no* way...I will pay that kind of money just so I can get expanded use of data over-and-above what I get with wifi (and there's no shortage of that at Ottawa-area coffee shops and restaurants). 

That they expect people to shell extra for call display on top of their pricey monthly fees...see now that's just Rogers being cheap. Anyone with half a brain should have been able to intuit that that's exactly the kind of thing that really ticks people off. 

I'll stick with my unlocked model that I pay $25/mo for voice and rely on wifi exclusively for data. 

Here's a thought. Given that Apple's new business model (lower retail price on the device at the expense of higher monthly service fees) puts the onus on the wireless provider to recoup its profits through monthly data and voice fees...and given that Rogers continues to offer products that directly compete with the iPhone, maybe Rogers feels it's not in their interest to have the iPhone be successful here. Maybe they make more money off of each Blackberry sold than they will on each iPhone. 

There have to be other reasons behind this pricing strategy. Common sense sure isn't one them.


----------



## SoyMac

At Mac Daily News...

Canucks rage at Rogers over greatly insane iPhone 3G data and voice plan prices

Some interesting thread comments following the story.


----------



## Stealth68

*Competition complaints can cost Rogers $1000 per complaint...*

Check out this article and make noise about the iPhone rates...

Rogers, Telus criticize consumer complaints agency


----------



## JustAMacUser

Stealth68 said:


> Check out this article and make noise about the iPhone rates...
> 
> Rogers, Telus criticize consumer complaints agency


I love this line from Rogers:



> "If you ain't got customer service, you ain't got nothing," he told an audience of 500.


Hey Rogers, if "you've got customer service" you wouldn't have to worry about financial penalties from regulators.


----------



## Ottawaman

Stealth68 said:


> Check out this article and make noise about the iPhone rates...
> 
> Rogers, Telus criticize consumer complaints agency


Interesting link, Thanks.


----------



## Stealth68

*Could we maintain the activism past the launch...*

Folks i hope we maintain the heat... FORTUNE: Apple 2.0 9,000 Canadians petition Steve Jobs for iPhone rate relief «

The more stories the Canadian and larger MSM write and publicize these egregious errors maybe we can see better data rates across the board... But people have to demand... Right now do not lock yourself into an awful 3 year contract... GSM competition will arrive next year what do you think the new competitor will offer to take Rogers customers...


----------



## HowEver

Cool, that post above links to CNN:

FORTUNE: Apple 2.0 9,000 Canadians petition Steve Jobs for iPhone rate relief «


----------



## adagio

Another financial site picks up the news! Keep the pressure up folks.

Seeking Alpha

Another opinion


----------



## Waltzy

zmttoxics said:


> I pay 50 as it is for 100 minutes plus a MEG data. So the 60 for 150 plus 400 megs seems nice to me.  I still plan on getting one.


You realize your the kind of goof the allows Rogers to get away with this crap.


----------



## Fen

What a joke. Even Call Display of all things is seperate from those insane prices. "Value Pack", indeed.

I just had my unlocked iPhone's touchscreen die on me, so I was looking forward to the iPhone 3G. Not anymore. Nokia N96 will have to do.


----------



## Commodus

Wow. At this rate, Rogers is going to have to either get the PR spin doctors working overtime (the most likely answer) or they'll be hauled out on the carpet by the media. The federal government unfortunately can't do anything as it's recessed for the summer.

Edit: 300th post. :heybaby:


----------



## zlinger

adagio said:


> Rogers has lost the sale of two iPhones in my household and I know for a fact they've lost the sale from a half dozen or so friends of my daughter and at least that number again from co-workers.
> 
> The iPhone has been one of the most widely anticipated devices ever to come here. It transcended across all age groups and gender. While there are many in this forum and the cell phone junky forum that will rush out and buy, that is a mere drop in the bucket compared to those whose plans have now changed. Rogers could have had so many switching from the other companies.
> 
> Yup, Rogers blew it.


You couldn't have said it better. I can also say that I know of many people who said no way once they heard about the convoluted cell plans rogers released for the iphone. My parents were even going to get it for a couples plan... but lost all interest now. Same with a few others at work.

I think I will draft up an email to the group of friends, family, and colleagues I know who were considering to purchase an iphone from rogers (since they knew I had one and asked me lots of questions about it). Bad news travels fast eh!

I'm usually a supporter of new products having been a first adopter for some of Apples recent products; but this will be the first time I will say "No thanks, I don't really need it at that price, under those conditions". 

Do I really need to "carry the internet in my pocket", and reduce my daytime minutes, etc. for an extra ~$600 per year. At this point, I think I would rather donate this money to charity or help save the environment.


----------



## teeterboy3

I am not sure if this has been stated here, I don't have time to sift through all the pages of posts, but I thought I'd post it in case it hasn't come up as of yet.

I called last night to enquire about the pricing in regards to couples or family plan pricing. Even with the plans not giving us what we were originally hoping for, my wife and I planned on getting an iPhone each and then working a couples/family plan that suited our needs. And it was still going to end up being cheaper than what we currently pay for a Rogers Mobile, Rogers Home Phone, and Bell Mobility corporate rate plan, We'd go down to two cells and get rid of home line as we never use it.

The agent I spoke to informed me that there are no couples/family plan. So our only option would be to each sign up separately. When you put two of the base plans, plus the value packs and add on all the surcharges and whatnot, it's given us a second thought as to whether we're not getting the iPhone.

Maybe I will just wait till November when my cell contract ends, and we'll see what's best then?


----------



## uPhone

Woah, wait a minute.. the petition at ruinediphone.com is actually going somewhere... it has over 11,000 signatures and has made CNN Fortune news..

Just sign it, see what happens.


----------



## Fen

uPhone said:


> Woah, wait a minute.. the petition at ruinediphone.com is actually going somewhere... it has over 11,000 signatures and has made CNN Fortune news..
> 
> Just sign it, see what happens.


I’m guessing it gets printed out, and Ted Rogers uses it as toilet paper.


----------



## uPhone

Fen said:


> I’m guessing it gets printed out, and Ted Rogers uses it as toilet paper.


Hey, find that toilet paper and that only increases our chances of cloning him, putting him infront of a press conference, and having him announce unlimited iPhone data for $30 per month! :clap:


----------



## satchmo

Commodus said:


> Wow. At this rate, Rogers is going to have to either get the PR spin doctors working overtime (the most likely answer) or they'll be hauled out on the carpet by the media.


I have my doubts that Rogers will capitulate and change it's rate plans. They'll still make their millions and life will go on. 

That said, the damage they have done to their corporate reputation is immense. While probably not the most beloved company to begin with, customers are not soon to forget and likely ready to jump ship once there's a real alternative.

Had they offered a fair plan (such as the rumoured $30/unlimited), Rogers would have been lauded as moving in the right direction. Apple would have gotten all the credit, but regardless, Rogers would come out smelling much better than they do today.

You see, what simple greed will get you Mr. Rogers?


----------



## groovetube

likely, rogers gives an inch and offers a semi crappy deal, which everyone will say, well sooo much better!

Part of the plan maybe?

We'll not see unlimited for 30 bucks rogers is way waaaay too greedy for that.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Perhaps it is that very same reason why we need actual competition in this country - seeing that they have more wireless at a much better price basically everywhere else.


----------



## PoliceDog

Allow me to throw this little wrench into the gears.

1. Rogers announces "Service Plans" for 3G iPhone.
2. 95% of people who have been waiting for reasonably-priced "unlimited data" plans are disappointed; many grumblings about "having second thoughts".
3. Grumblings of iPhone enthusiasts reaches level where it gets attention of mainstream media.
4. All of a sudden, Rogers "listens" to "complaints"! (Yea, right! ROFLMAO!)
5. Just before iPhones go on sale, Rogers "revises" plans in response to "consumer needs" (All Hail Rogers!)
6. "New" plans are announced - with slightly better price structures and data allowances.
7. From the masses arises the chant: "We won, we won, we won!!!" as hundreds of thousands of new contracts are entered into.*

*........meaning all of us who see the price of gas at $1.34 a liter all week long and then think it's a "bargain" as we join the line-up when it "drops" to $1.29 a liter. What a bargain!!!!


----------



## groovetube

I think I hear an echo in here...


----------



## fjnmusic

A sphinctre says what?


----------



## satchmo

PoliceDog said:


> Allow me to throw this little wrench into the gears.
> 
> 1. Rogers announces "Service Plans" for 3G iPhone.
> 2. 95% of people who have been waiting for reasonably-priced "unlimited data" plans are disappointed; many grumblings about "having second thoughts".
> 3. Grumblings of iPhone enthusiasts reaches level where it gets attention of mainstream media.
> 4. All of a sudden, Rogers "listens" to "complaints"! (Yea, right! ROFLMAO!)
> 5. Just before iPhones go on sale, Rogers "revises" plans in response to "consumer needs" (All Hail Rogers!)
> 6. "New" plans are announced - with slightly better price structures and data allowances.
> 7. From the masses arises the chant: "We won, we won, we won!!!" as hundreds of thousands of new contracts are entered into.*
> 
> *........meaning all of us who see the price of gas at $1.34 a liter all week long and then think it's a "bargain" as we join the line-up when it "drops" to $1.29 a liter. What a bargain!!!!


Um...I don't think Rogers has the savvy to pre-plan or scheme something up like this. Besides, it makes them look like a small time operator not knowing how to price products.

Possibly as a reactionary response, they could do as you've outlined...but the perception will still be bad: i.e. 'Rogers still sucks and only capitulated because everyone complained.'


----------



## Guest

The Joy of Tech comic... laughter is the best tech support.


----------



## Guest

Just got a response back from my email to Rogers ... seems they have come up with a better canned response:



> Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of
> online customer service.
> 
> In your recent email, you have informed us that you are not happy with
> our iPhone price plans.
> 
> We are sorry to hear that our iPhone 3G voice and data packages value
> are less than you were expecting. We would like to point out that they
> do offer more data and airtime than our traditional packages and they
> also come with the added features of bonus text messages and visual
> voicemail. However, we appreciate that this release has come with
> expectations from our customers.
> 
> Each carrier has a different pricing strategy. Rogers has designed a
> pricing structure that offers high-value, flexible voice and data
> packages so that Canadians can make the most of their iPhone 3G
> experience.
> 
> To fully appreciate everything this device has to offer (phone, iPod and
> Internet in one 3G device), our price plans include both voice and data.
> We have a wide selection of high value, flexible plans to meet your
> needs. Please note the following:
> 
> -The majority of carriers offering iPhone 3G worldwide do not have
> unlimited plans for this device. Some carriers have implemented a "soft
> cap" so the plan isn't truly unlimited. For example, in France the soft
> cap is 500MB where we have a plan that includes 4 times that amount in
> your bucket. Unlimited plans could end up costing you more for what you
> don't use.
> 
> -Based on reports that the average usage for the first generation iPhone
> was less than 100MB per month, our iPhone 3G plans more than accommodate
> the vast majority of customers. Rogers's customers get 4 times the data
> on our $60 entry level plan (400 MB) and 20 times the data on our most
> comprehensive plan.
> 
> At Rogers we are always aiming to improve service to better meet the
> needs of our customers and we appreciate your feedback. Your comments
> will be passed along for further review and consideration.
> 
> We are pleased to have been able to address your inquiry. For additional
> information please visit our website at Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone. You are a valued
> customer and we thank you for your business.


P.S. They didn't actually answer the questions I asked. They also got some of the details quite wrong. Not a big surprise.


----------



## Zamrod

mguertin said:


> Just got a response back from my email to Rogers ... seems they have come up with a better canned response:
> 
> P.S. They didn't actually answer the questions I asked. They also got some of the details quite wrong. Not a big surprise.


That's because this is the 5th time I've seen someone post this exact same response from Rogers.

Since I worked doing tech support for a company before and responding to e-mail, I know exactly how this works. They have a drop-down box in their e-mail program. They select iPhone then Complaints then Prices.

It pastes that text into their e-mail program. They edit the part near the top to paraphrase what you said in your e-mail so as to "personalize" your e-mail. Then they hit send quickly in order to make their quota of 50 e-mails answered per hour.


----------



## cap10subtext

> We are pleased to have been able to address your inquiry.


Whoever came up with this canned response failed some sort of basic etiquette training. You don't pat yourself on the back when someone turns to you with a complaint.

Maybe I'll try using this line at work and see how far it gets me.

Boss: You didn't do any research on this. You just copied and pasted something off the internet. You didn't even change any words.

Me: I'm pleased to have done my job correctly.

Boss: You didn't do it correctly. Why didn't research it like you were supposed to?

Me: It meets some standards even if it doesn't meet yours. I'm pleased to have been able to answer your question about my poor performance.

Boss: You're fired.


----------



## zlinger

I was thinking more today about what must be going through the heads of staff within Rogers... 

Probably there are many employees shaking their heads now, but can't say a word for risk of being fired. The people who drafted this insane cell product plan probably had it planned all along to gouge their current and prospective customers.

They are clearly taking advantage of the policy intent of the CRTC which is to protect the telecommunications industry. This is abuse of our market, and the federal government needs to step in to protect the integrity of our system.

There is no doubt Rogers screwed up big time, and may pay the ultimate price into the longer term with their tarnished reputation. People need to also sign the Bill C555 petition if you have not already done so...

Petition - C-555 Get Connected Fairly Act


----------



## Tays

A Roger's wireless booth was set-up at the Etobicoke ribs fest, but it seems they've been instructed to "not comment" on the new plans.


----------



## zlinger

Way to go Rogers.. you killed the vibe in Canada. Apple should go develop a CDMA version just because of this.

[edit: moved post over to other thread]


----------



## satchmo

zlinger said:


> I just may say the hell with the iPhone for now & Rogers altogether and move over to PC Mobile when my contract expires in August.
> 
> Check this out... a $25 plan gives you unlimited local calling after 7PM, voicemail, call display, etc. etc. no contracts or system access fees. For $5 more I get mobile browsing.
> 
> I can just buy pre-paid minutes for daytime calls, and/or adjust my calling patterns (i.e. use Skype out, work landline, etc.) until another GSM carrier sets up shop in a year or so.
> 
> Way to go Rogers.. you killed the vibe in Canada. Apple should go develop a CDMA version just because of this.
> 
> President's Choice - What's Included


I would wait until we know completely the option available from Rogers/Fido.
If (and it's a big if), we can just get an iPhone without a data plan, surfing via wi-fi might be a better experience than doing so on a crappy Nokia browser.


----------



## Corvillus

I'm an owner of one of an 8GB EDGE iPhone. I am very happy with the phone, and was looking forward to getting an unlimited data plan in July. I would have quite readily dropped the money for the iPhone 3G and signed a 3 year if that was possible.

As it is now, the plans are quite limited, and at 3G speeds I definitely would have to worry about data usage quite a bit. Since I have no desire to spend $30 extra a month and worry about that, I'm going to stick with my basic voice plan and ride it out until the battery dies on my current iPhone. Hopefully by then either we'll see more competition emerge from the auction and/or we'll see Telus make their rumoured GSM switch.

Rogers had their chance to do this properly. They messed it up.


----------



## PoliceDog

satchmo said:


> Um...I don't think Rogers has the savvy to pre-plan or scheme something up like this. Besides, it makes them look like a small time operator not knowing how to price products....'


Savvy? Planning?

Doesn't even enter the equation, I agree. I just wanted to point out how grateful we are when gas is listed at, say, $1.31 a liter after seeing it posted at $1.34 a liter for a couple of weeks - and how angry we were back when it went up to 0.94 a liter!  I believe the details of the data plans will change, but not until the new year - and then we'll all be truly grateful. For now, Rogers will be beating buyers away from the front doors - no matter how loudly us early adopters bitch and moan.


----------



## CubaMark

> *whatsup dawgggg* from Toronto, Canada writes:
> 
> What Rogers doesnt tell you is that their statistics for how many web pages you can view with their horrible data plans is that they are using web page size from years ago.. THAT IS FRAUD AND FALSE ADVERTISING!!! To knowingly put out false information and spin it as truth is illegal. Rogers knows their data plans are complete crap, thats why they spin it. They have done it in the past many many times..they are gouging plain and simple.
> 
> They say web pages are 130k each.. when their own web page ( without the data consuming flash enabled ) is 684k in size.


_A reader comment from the Globe & Mail article on iPhone pricing plan announcement._


----------



## zlinger

Wow.. almost 15,000 signatures on the petition! Rogers has a serious PR nightmare on their hands. 

Is there a way that a class action lawsuit can be filled? What about the system access fee also? All of this false and misleading advertising should not be tolerated. 

I also read that Rogers is trying to buy up the spectrum auction... bastards need to be stopped. Now.


----------



## scandals

We need to start thinking about what we all can do or not do on July 11th should our efforts not inspire Rogers to change their greedy ways. 

How about we all pick one store in each of the major cities to show up at, then wait in line for the phone. Let the salesperson waste their time explaining everything, then when asked which plan we'd like, walk out. 

Or, how about passing out anal lube packets to every sheep that actually signs up for this BS? 

Or, someone can set up a table and sign outside a rogers store selling "anal rape" for $60 -$115/mo. Whichever plan fits your budget/lifestyle. Then we can all line up and pay them with monopoly money. Sounds about right to me.

Any other ideas?


----------



## chas_m

scandals said:


> Or, how about passing out anal lube packets to every sheep that actually signs up for this BS?


This one gets my vote, and if you can get some with Rogers logo on them, I will personally stand outside one of the Rogers stores in Victoria and hand them out.


----------



## TrevX

Anybody know how 400MB of data factors into GPS usage? I know it pulls the data from satellites, but how much information is pulled using Rogers' network?

Trev


----------



## EvanPitts

All of the data is pulled from the network. The GPS satellies only transmit timing signals that are used by the receiver to pinpoint the location. I would think you could chew up 400MB fairly quickly, if you use it a lot, unless the iPhone was capable of downloading the complete set of maps for a given area.


----------



## psxp

zlinger said:


> Wow.. almost 15,000 signatures on the petition! Rogers has a serious PR nightmare on their hands.
> 
> Is there a way that a class action lawsuit can be filled? What about the system access fee also? All of this false and misleading advertising should not be tolerated.


Class action lawsuit??? !! Please read Class action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am not sure you have grounds for that.. maybe if you can PROVE they were price fixing or something , like those Quebec gas stations a few weeks ago..

anyway, I'd really like to see how many Joe Averages will now buy the iphone with the Robbers pricing. There's gonna be the media hype on TV for sure, but its gonna be those guys who will buy the phone no matter how much it costs. Right now, a lot of Joe average has the costs of gas etc also in the back of their minds.


----------



## EvanPitts

psxp said:


> I am not sure you have grounds for that.. maybe if you can PROVE they were price fixing or something , like those Quebec gas stations a few weeks ago..


I don't think a class action would get off the blocks when it comes to cell phone price rigging. The entire grocery industry and the entire gas industry have been doing it for decades, so unless someone reveals the smoking gun - be it a written pact between companies, or someone in charge of coordinating "competitive" prices who sends out the commands, I think it will end up going nowhere fast.



> anyway, I'd really like to see how many Joe Averages will now buy the iphone with the Robbers pricing.


Even though there are any number of people that would buy an iPhone for any number of reasons, I don't think Joe Average would really consider it. Most people would just want some kind of phone, and even an el-cheapo Virgin would suffice. Of course, some people have to have all of the technotoys. The fact that the Crackberry is Corporate will also make a dent in the potential pool of iPhone purchasers.

Of course, Apple isn't stupid - they do have the iTouch for those what want the toys minus the phone.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hopefully, the political groups in Canada are watching.

The parties are looking for "wedge" issues.

I would think that the telecom situation, the new copyright bill and net neutrality issues would be a platform that would attract younger voter's interests.


----------



## yoshand

*Rogers Sucks*

Rogers has taken all of us Canadians for fools, I cannot believe in this day and age Rogers would take advantage of all of it's customers like this.
If we keep this pressure up Rogers would have to re-think its Voice and Data Plans for the iPhone, if not I am sure Rogers will lose many many loyal customers.
Bad on you Rogers.


----------



## fjnmusic

EvanPitts said:


> I don't think a class action would get off the blocks when it comes to cell phone price rigging. The entire grocery industry and the entire gas industry have been doing it for decades, so unless someone reveals the smoking gun - be it a written pact between companies, or someone in charge of coordinating "competitive" prices who sends out the commands, I think it will end up going nowhere fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there are any number of people that would buy an iPhone for any number of reasons, I don't think Joe Average would really consider it. Most people would just want some kind of phone, and even an el-cheapo Virgin would suffice. Of course, some people have to have all of the technotoys. The fact that the Crackberry is Corporate will also make a dent in the potential pool of iPhone purchasers.
> 
> Of course, Apple isn't stupid - they do have the iTouch for those what want the toys minus the phone.


So how much do you pay per month for the "toy" of an iPod Touch? Does it work only in hot spots? Will they work at home with a wireless router? Because the "starting at $15 data-less plan" sure sounds a lot like an iPod Touch with cellphone capabilities.


----------



## psxp

fjnmusic said:


> So how much do you pay per month for the "toy" of an iPod Touch? Does it work only in hot spots? Will they work at home with a wireless router? Because the "starting at $15 data-less plan" sure sounds a lot like an iPod Touch with cellphone capabilities.


$15 dataless plan? Where is this mentioned? I cannot see that.


----------



## fjnmusic

psxp said:


> $15 dataless plan? Where is this mentioned? I cannot see that.


It's from this article that appeared in the Edmonton Journal as well as several other newspapers on the weekend. Take a look at the last sentence.

*Canadian iPhone plan to start at $60 per month*

Derek Abma , Canwest News Service

Published: Friday, June 27, 2008

Rogers Wireless said Friday that the price of its basic voice-and-data combo for iPhones, which become available in Canada on July 11, will start at $60 a month.
Customers must commit themselves to a three-year contract under this and all other plans.

The $60 service will get a person 150 minutes of voice time with unlimited evenings and weekends, allowance for 75 outgoing text messages, and, as with all plans, unlimited incoming text messages and voice mail. With this package, customers get 400 megabytes of data. Rogers said this amount will allow a person the transmit up to 200,000 text e-mails or 3,100 web pages or 1,360 photo attachments.

The plans come with unlimited Wi-Fi access at Rogers or Fido hot spots.
The highest-end service costs $115 a month. This gets you 800 minutes of voice, permission to send 300 text messages, and two gigabytes of data transmission. This amount of data, Rogers said, is equal to more than one million text e-mails or 16,000 web pages or 7,000 photo attachments.
Rogers spokeswoman Liz Hamilton said customers will be warned as they approach their data limits. Any data used beyond what's specified in their plans will cost them an extra 50 cents per megabyte for the first 60 megabytes, after which it drops to three cents per megabyte.

She said the iPhone itself will cost $199 for the eight-gigabyte model or $299 for the 16-gigabyte version.

Asked about requiring a three-year contract, Hamilton said: "Our business model is not unique in Canada. It is a subsidized one that takes many factors into account, including cost of acquisition, cost of customer services, etc., that permits our customers to have very affordable handsets. And in turn, they sign up for a contract."

The iPhone 3G is what Rogers will make available. It is promoted as being twice as fast as the first iPhone launched by Apple Inc. last year.

_*Rogers said data-less plans for the iPhone, with just voice and basic text, will start at $15 a month.*_


----------



## Stuthelifeguard

*Rogers Response*

I read some of the canned rogers responses you guys got. I just wanted to pass on my own as it begets a new level of crappyness 

D


> ear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of
> online customer service.
> 
> In your recent email, you have informed us that you do not agree with
> the cost of our price plan for the iPhone.
> 
> We do appreciate your feedback because this is very important for Rogers
> to hear comments, opinions and suggestions from our Valued Customers. Be
> assured that we take your concerns very seriously, and appreciate the
> feedback that you have provided and this has been sent to the
> appropriate group for their review.
> 
> Please contact us at your convenience if you have any further inquiries.


I feel like I got some solid answers to my questions, don't you?


----------



## Tays

^ Their level of care is heartwarming.


----------



## zlinger

Looks like Canada is no doubt lagging behind in key areas... Interesting article today in the Calgary Herald.

=======
The Conference Board endorsed a report by a high-profile business panel last week that urged Ottawa to ease foreign investment restrictions in telecommunications, airlines and uranium mining, calling it a "push in the right direction."-- 

"Canadian companies are thus rarely at the leading edge of new technology and too often find themselves a generation or more behind the productivity growth achieved by global industry leaders," it said.
=======

Commodity boom blinds Canada to problems: report


----------



## harzack86

*Is big brother also preventing his own cash cows to rebel?*

Has anyone else seen this:
If I try to reach "RuinedIphone.com" using the regular Rogers DNS, I get a "Forbidden" page:








If I try to reach it using my own hosted proxy, I reach the site without an issue:


----------



## Ottawaman

I truly hope that Rogers is not playing this dirty.


----------



## Flipstar

harzack86 said:


> Has anyone else seen this:
> If I try to reach "RuinedIphone.com" using the regular Rogers DNS, I get a "Forbidden" page:
> View attachment 5465
> 
> 
> If I try to reach it using my own hosted proxy, I reach the site without an issue:
> View attachment 5466


its working for bell sympatico with opendns


----------



## 8127972

It's working from Teksavvy via OpenDNS.


----------



## Flipstar

Do a tracert from rogers?


----------



## adam1185

It's not working on Shaw yet with the standard Shaw DNS so it's most likely just the DNS propagation that is keeping the site down for some and not a big Rogers conspiracy. In a few hours it will work everywhere I'm sure.


----------



## beachboy_ce

Doesn't work with Shaw here out west. Still getting a 403 error


----------



## fjnmusic

Either way, it's served its purpose. It got the attention of the media, which in turn gets the attention of the companies.


----------



## harzack86

After a full night, if I use Roger's DNS (64.71.255.198) I still can't reach the page (forbidden) and changing the DNS to 4.2.2.1 for instance gives me instant access to the site. Also, it used to work with the Rogers DNS...
I agree that the site has served its purpose, but I wonder what other sites Big Rogers is trying to prevent me from reaching... We're not in China as far as I know


----------



## HowEver

How is Rogers preventing you from reaching this site?



James said:


> Hi guys,
> The new server is up (old hosting company pulled the plug with no
> reasons). You should see the website very soon (like in 5-6 hours from
> now). Thanks for your support.
> James





jyeung said:


> We switched it over to our servers. I made an offer to the site owners to put it on our boxes for free...and now we wait for DNS propagation.
> 
> Monitoring traffic too, but so far things seem relatively OK. We'll see...
> If you're desperate to open the site though, here you go:
> 
> RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008
> 
> - Jason


----------



## Stealth68

Some were once arguing that Sweden's plans were worse... At least they have shown they care about there customers... Those who will still purchase the iPhone on July 11, 2008 will be doing themselves and all data customers in Canada a disservice...

Telia revises iPhone service plans for Sweden

By Charles Starrett
Senior Editor, iLounge 
Published: Thursday, July 3, 2008 
News Category: iPhone

Following complaints from potential customers regarding the voice, text, and data limits on its previously announced iPhone 3G service plans, Swedish iPhone carrier Telia has revised its service offerings for the soon to be released handset. Instead of modifying the plans for the iPhone 3G, the carrier has chosen to allow users to pick from its existing plans for other mobile phones, then add a 199 SEK (roughly $33) unlimited data option. It remains to be seen whether other international iPhone carriers facing public scrutiny over their service plan pricing, such as Rogers in Canada, will follow suit and modify their plans to meet customer demand.


----------



## edchk

psxp said:


> what time does robber's evening start? 9pm?
> 
> <shakes head>


Yeah, after 9pm for after hour airtime to apply sucks. Canadians sleep early.

ZZzzzzz.z.z..z


----------



## NBiBooker

*NBiBooker*

Now that Rogers has announced the 6 gigs for $30 data plan, I'm going to buy an iPhone.

D.


----------

